# Moderlieschen & Co. - Kleinfische 2011



## Christine (13. Jan. 2011)

Hallo liebe Freunde der kleinen Fische,

wie im Forum leider zu lesen ist, sind bei den Großfischen, insbesondere den Koi, winterbedingt herbe Verluste zu verzeichnen.

Was machen Eure kleinen Kameraden? 

Ich fang mal an: Über Winter wurde einer meiner beiden kleinen 08/15-Filter abgeschaltet, der andere inkl. Bachlauf weiterbetrieben. An den ganz harten Tagen unterstützt durch ein bis zwei 100 Watt-Heizstäbe - der erste am Übergang von Flach- zu Tiefwasser, der zweite im Wasserfallbehälter. Da mein Teich nicht sooo sonnenverwöhnt ist, hat das Abtauen von Schnee und Eisdecke mehrere Tage gedauert - erst heute war das Eis großflächig verschwunden.

Vorhin also mit Taschenlampe raus und gucken. Auf den ersten Blick alle da - __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Phoxinus, Pimephales, Notropis chr., Stichling. Auch der Nachwuchs war zu sehen - von den gelben Pimephales hatten ja nur zwei eine erwähnenswerte Größe erreicht, die waren auch beide zu sichten. Dazu jede Menge Lieschen und graue P. 

Alle schwammen zwar recht munter herum, die paar Futterflöckchen, die ich auf den Teich streuten, konnten aber nicht überzeugen. Das kenn ich anders.

Ausfälle konnte ich keine sichten, allerdings wäre das auch nicht so einfach. In dem dunklen Grünzeug sind die kleinen Körper wohl eher nicht zu sehen (wenn sie nicht eh schon aufgefressen sind).

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine, 
bei mir ist immer noch eine Eisschicht von mehr als 5 cm drauf, deshalb kann ich noch nichts
sagen.
Lediglich an meinem Eisfreihalter sah ich ab und zu ein paar Moderlieschen vorbeischwimmen,
aber ob es Verluste gab, da muss ich wohl wieder bis Ende März, Anfang April warten,
bis mein Teich wieder komplett eisfrei ist.
Liebe Grüße Markus.


----------



## Piddel (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine ( Hallo Frau Nachbarin )

war gestern bei mir am Teich gucken und ich hab noch ne dicke Eisschicht drauf - leider. Lediglich ein Loch unterhalb des Regenwassereinlaufes ist frei und ein paar 100Meter weiter ist das Eis weg ... 

Konnte/mußte ja 1 Nachwuchs-Goldi in der Eisdecke entdecken. :beten bitte nicht mehr wenn bei mir das Eis auch weg ist. Das ärgerliche an diesem Verlust ist nur, *dass dieser kleine Goldi bereits im ersten Jahr schon gefärbt war *- während die anderen noch normal dunkel waren. Durch seine Färbung hat er  die ganze Aufmerksamkeit    auf sich gezogen weil er auch ständig unterwegs war.

Mit Verlust im Nachwuchskader hab ich ja gerechnet - aber warum mein kleiner Liebling.

Liebe Grüße aus dem arktischen Teil HL`s
Peter


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine,

meine erwachsenen Goldis sind putzmunter  und nehmen auch schon gierig das Futter an (alle zwei Tage). Der Nachwuchs des vergangenen Jahres, ca 6, wurde leider von mir noch nicht entdeckt. Entweder haben sie sich gut versteckt oder sie haben es nicht geschafft. Am Wochenende schau ich nochmal nach.


----------



## Dawn (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde!
Heute, nachdem die Styrodur-Platte frei auf der Oberfläche schwamm, hab ich nachgesehen, 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist noch Eis, *interessant*, darunter keine nennenswerten Luftblasen, klares Wasser, und ich sah meine Lieserln schwimmen, so als ob gar nichts wäre! Sowohl die Babys als auch die Großen!
Somit konnte ich alle Unkenrufe meines Mannes widerlegen, der die Kleinen am liebsten mit Schal und Handschuhen gesehen hätte  - aber bloß nicht im Haus


----------



## jenso (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

wir haben im Winter am Teich keinen Filter laufen. Schnee und Eis sind so geblieben wie sie waren. Heute konnte ich Moderlischen, Goldelritzen und Gründlinge sehen. Von den beiden Sonnenbarschen keine Spur. Das beunruhigt mich aber nicht. Es gibt eine leichte Wassertrübung und das die beiden sich verstecken können weiß ich. Leider gibt es aber doch ein paar Verluste unter den 2010er Gründlingen. Schon letztes Jahr hatten wir bemerkt, dass einigen es den Bachlauch und zwei Treppen hoch in den Quellteich geschafft haben. Im Herbst habe ich beim Abfischen wohl ca. eine Hand voll übersehen. Der Quellteich ist nur 50 cm tief ...

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
  ich hatte über die arktische Frostperiode einen kleinen 100 Watt Heizer neben einer leistungsschwachen Pumpe laufen. Am Pumpenausgang hängt ein Venturi-Ventil, das hat per Oberflächenströmung ein mehr oder weniger großes Loch im Eis freigehalten. Seit gestern ist alles Eis abgetaut, die Pumpe samt Heizer aus.
  In ca 140 cm Tiefe konnte ich 2 tote Fische ausmachen, um sie raus zu fischen liegen sie zu tief und das Wasser ist mir zu kalt, ich vermute es handelt sich um 1 Moderlieschen und um 1 N. lutrensis.
  Munter herumschwimmen sehen konnte ich Bitterlinge, Moderlieschen, N. lutrensis, N. chrosomus und P. promelas, letztere am besten, sie sind so auffällig rot.  Auch die Teichmuscheln sind noch alle schön zu.
  Meine Scheibenbarsche kann ich auch im Sommer nur schwer ausmachen, das ich davon keinen gesehen habe hat keine Bedeutung. 
  Einige Jungfische (Bitterlinge?) konnte ich auch erspähen. 
  Glücklicherweise hängen auch keine toten __ Frösche rum.
  Letzten Winter hatte ich, ohne jegliche Maßnahme gegen das Eis, allerdings auch kaum tot Fische zu beklagen, aber jede Menge Froschleichen.
  Somit sieht es bis jetzt ganz gut aus, (2 sichtbare tote Fischchen rechne ich der ohnehin kurzen Lebenszeit der Tiere zu), aber für ein „Winterfazit“ möchte ich den Frühling noch abwarten, ich traue dem Segen noch nicht!
  Angefüttert habe ich nicht, die Fische sind noch reichlich träge! Hier regnet es mal wieder und zum Munterwerden braucht es ein wenig Sonne, die die oberen Wasserschichten etwas erwärmt. Bei Sonne sind meine Fische immer munterer wie bei trübem Wetter.
[OT]Ach, und meine Joch/Cyano-Algen haben fleißig, unter dem Eis, die submersen Pflanzen überwachsen, das Zeug ist schwarzgrün, sieht ziemlich scheußlich aus.
  Im November war noch eine Seerosenknospe an der Wasseroberfläche, die ist auch wieder von Schnee und Eis befreit und sieht noch ganz lebendig aus, das gibt vielleicht eine „Märzblüte“?
[/OT]
liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## mr koi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

hallo,
ich habe auch Moderliesche und kleine Goldfische in meinen Teich,habe aber bis jetzt keinen einzigen gesehen.
Meine Eisdecke ist ganz verschwunden


----------



## Christine (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Moin,

ein kleiner Tipp - bei den jetzt herrschenden Lichtverhältnissen sehe ich meine Lieschen und die anderen dunklen Fischchen auch fast nur, wenn ich abends mit der Taschenlampe auf die Pirsch gehe.


----------



## mr koi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

OK,das probier ich auch mal


----------



## chrisamb (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi, 
bei mir ist seit gestern das Eis auch fast ganz weg.
So wie´s aussieht hat es keinerlei Verluste gegeben. Meine Goldies sind fit und auch die Lieschen schwimmen friedlich herum. Sogar die kleinsten (Nachwuchs) haben alles gut überstanden. 

Ach ja, ich hab nur nen Luftsprudler laufen, der aber für ein paar Wochen zugefroren war. 

Christian


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bei den kleinen ist auch alles in Ordnung. Heute Nachmittag haben die Bitterlinge schon mal die __ Muscheln inspiziert.


----------



## Inken (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, bei den Elritzen ist die Welt noch in Ordnung! 
Die juvenilen Tiere haben sich schon als Schwarm zusammen gerottet und und warten geduldig vor dem Filterauslauf, dass die Strömung endlich wieder kommt!  
Von den Alten habe ich heute keins gesehen, auch die Lieschen halten sich noch bedeckt. Werden sich wohl noch gemütlich in den __ Wasserpest-Dschungel gekuschelt haben..


----------



## Annett (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea.





Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> [OT]Ach, und meine Joch/Cyano-Algen haben fleißig, unter dem Eis, die submersen Pflanzen überwachsen, das Zeug ist schwarzgrün, sieht ziemlich scheußlich aus.
> Im November war noch eine Seerosenknospe an der Wasseroberfläche, die ist auch wieder von Schnee und Eis befreit und sieht noch ganz lebendig aus, das gibt vielleicht eine „Märzblüte“?
> [/OT]
> liebe Grüße
> Andrea



Eine Märzblüte halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.... bei mir ist bisher noch jede eingefroren Blüte einfach nur vergammelt. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Im neuen Teich gibt es keine Fische und an den alten Teich fahre ich voraussichtlich morgen endlich mal. 
Diese Woche war bei Helligkeit Arbeit an der Feldentwässerung angesagt.


----------



## Skopp1 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

unser Teich ist seid 2 Tagen komplett eisfrei. Wir haben ca 20 - 30 kleine Lieschen verloren. sind wohl ins Flache geschwommen und dann eingefroren, zumindest liegen die meisten in der Flachzone. Ich hoffe das die restlichen ca 40 - 50 das jetzt bis zum Frühjahr schaffen. Die Kois machen einen recht guten Eindruck allerdings noch ein bisserl langsam. Bitterlinge habe ich erst einen gesehen und die großen Moderlieschen und Regenbogenelritzen habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. 

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Teicher (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo alle,
Bei mir hier im NOstn von Oberfranken, hab ich immer noch 10-20cm Eis im Teich.  Was abtaut tags über friert nachts wieder zu.  Leider hab ich am Teich rand, wo's Wasser seicht ist, einen von meine Vatertags geschenke von letztes Jahr , tot aufgefunden.  Es war 'ne __ Schleierschwanz mischung. Wahrscheint's zu hoch geschwommen und eingefroren.  Schade drum, Es war gute 20 cm. lang.  Alle andern kann ich nocht nicht endecken.  Es sind noch Bitterlinge, Grünlinge, Goldfische, Moderlies, und __ Stichlinge. Hoffenlich kommen die alle durch.
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## guenter (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Eis weg, bis auf den einen schon gemeldeden alle 

Das komische war, dass die alle in einer Tiefe von 45cm waren.

Der es nicht geschaft hat (war immer ein Einzelgänger) war an der tiefsten Stelle.

Der Winter braucht nicht nochmal kommen!!!!!!

Aber der richtet sich ja nicht nach mir.


----------



## Dawn (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

So, heute, nachdem wirklich alles Eis weg ist, komplette Bestandaufnahme gemacht: alle, kleinen UND Großen noch am Leben! Da kommt Freude auf!


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Freut mich zu lesen  das deine ML diesen Winter bis jetzt gut überstanden haben 

Hoffen wir, daß der Winter nicht mehr so "hart" zurück kommt


----------



## Dawn (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Danke, ja, es war (und ist noch) ein Risiko, die Kleinen draußen zu lassen! Aber ich denke, herinnen hätte ich auch nicht ihre Bedürfnisse stillen können, zu warm, egal, wo im Haus und selber Null Aquarium-Erfahrungen. Da bin ich dann das Risiko eingegangen. Sieht gut aus für Nachwuchs


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

seit heute sind bi mir etwa 50% Eisfrei. Soweit ich sehen kann sind alle Fische wohlauf. Aber der Winter ist ja noch nicht vorbei. Ende März, Anfang April kann ich in meiner Region dann genau sagen, wie es aussieht.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## graubart48 (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

tach,
auch bei uns ist das Wasser Eisfrei. Ich denke das wir keine Ausfälle haben. 
jedenfalls habe ich alle großen und auch viele kleine Fische schon gesehen. Warten wir ab was der Winter uns noch bringt.

Erwin


----------



## StefanBO (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,


blumenelse schrieb:


> Ausfälle konnte ich keine sichten, allerdings wäre das auch nicht so einfach. In dem dunklen Grünzeug sind die kleinen Körper wohl eher nicht zu sehen (wenn sie nicht eh schon aufgefressen sind).
> 
> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


hier in Bochum sieht es ähnlich aus. Seit ca. einer Woche auch nachts kein Frost mehr, und schon vorher tagsüber viel Regen, so dass Schnee und Eis verschwunden sind.
Einheimische __ Stichlinge (dritter Winter/drei Generationen) und geschenkte Teichhandel-Bitterlinge (zweiter Winter, kein Nachwuchs), Teichmuscheln (Teichhandel), Libellenlarven, __ Frösche ... Alles bisher ausschließlich lebend im Teich gesichtet.

Von daher wohl keine ungewöhnlichen Vorkommnisse bzw. Verluste 

Allerdings ist es wohl noch etwas früh für ein Fazit. Unser Wetterigel im Garten ist immer noch damit beschäftigt, weiteres Laub in sein Nest zu bringen!

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## lollo (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Unser Wetterigel im Garten ist immer noch damit beschäftigt, weiteres Laub in sein Nest zu bringen!



Hallo Stefan,

ich hoffe du bietest ihm etwas zu Fressen an, denn im Moment findet er kaum etwas.


----------



## orcanet (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

vorgestern habe ich meinen kleinen Notropi-Schwarm gesund und munter wieder entdeckt 

Ich freue mich sehr, da ich die Kleinen erst seit Juni letzten Jahres habe und der Teich fast 7 Wochen fast komplett mit Schnee bedeckt und gefroren war. Nun hoffe ich, dass es nicht nochmal zu heftig wird.


----------



## StefanBO (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

[OT]Hallo Lollo,


lollo schrieb:


> ich hoffe du bietest ihm etwas zu Fressen an, denn im Moment findet er kaum etwas.


Dieses und letztes Wochenende hat er sich jeweils an einem Schälchen Katzenfutter satt gefressen. In der Woche habe ich ihn noch nicht erwischt ... es wird jetzt ja auch wieder kälter.

Gruß, Stefan[/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,
nun scheint die Sonne und trotz eher kühlen 10°C Wassertemperatur werden meine Fische munter. Letztes Jahr hatte ich Probleme, beim Nachwuchs die Moderlieschen von den Bitterlinge zu unterscheiden, aber nun, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein: es sind auch junge Moderlieschen dabei! Von den roten P. promelas hat es kein Junges geschafft, die sind wohl einfach für die Jäger im Teich zu gut sichtbar. Im Schätzen bin ich nicht so gut, ich denke es sind so um die 30 Babys.
  Auch einen kleinen __ Scheibenbarsch konnte ich entdecken. Ob`s der gleiche ist, den ich letzten Herbst gesehen hatte oder ob ich ein paar mehr habe


  Die N. chrosomus  schillern schon prächtig, und die N. lutrensis sind auch putzmunter. Auch mein Blinder scheint den Winter gut überstanden zu haben. Ob von den N. lutrensis noch alle 6 da sind? Im Moment wuselt alles Getier so durcheinander,  unmöglich da etwas zählen zu wollen.  Da rudern die Erdkröten rum, eine hat schon gelaicht, ein __ Grasfrosch knurrt und ein Wasserfrosch plärrt. Die Bergmolchmännchen wedeln eifrig mit den Schwänzen und laufend sieht man die Tiere beim Luftholen.  Es ist wirklich ein Über- und Untereinander, die einzelnen Arten scheinen sich kein bisschen aneinander zu stören. 
  Die Bitterlinge haben schon Laichausschlag und putzen eifrig ihre __ Muscheln.
 Bei den Bitterlingsmuscheln  hatte ich 2 Ausfälle, ich denke es waren 2 Flußmuscheln.  Ich habe letztes Jahr wohl Flussmuscheln (_Unioninae_) und Teichmuscheln  (_Anodontinae_) erhalten, die Flußmuscheln haben in meinem Teich wohl eher schlechte Chancen. Dafür packen es die 3 Wandermuscheln, die meine Kinder letzten Sommer in den Teich geschleppt haben. 
  Auch die Sumpfdeckelschnecken und Posthörnchen sind noch da – und natürlich die Großlibellenlarven – somit scheinen die Tiere den Winter ganz gut überstanden zu haben.

  Annette hatte recht, die Seerosenknospen sind abgegammelt, einige Blätter in größerer Tiefe haben den Winter aber überstanden. Überhaupt  wachsen die Seerosen schon wie wild, die ersten Blätter treiben schon auf der Wasseroberfläche.
  Auch die Vallisneria hat den Winter überstanden und zeigt frisches Grün.

  UND MIR SCHEINT, DIE BLÖDEN ALGEN SIND GERADE AUF DEM RÜCKZUG! Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin den Winter über verlustfrei mit meinen Moderlieschen geblieben,
da ich meinen Teich momentan leer Räume entdecke ich so allerhand andere
Kleinlebewesen, die Spitzschlammschnecken haben sich enorm vermehrt.
Ebenso hab ich sehr viele Libellenlarven im Teich.
Was mich besonders freut ist, dass heuer kein einziger toter Frosch im Teich war.
Aber der heurige Winter war bei uns viel milder und kürzer als die letzten beiden.
LG Markus


----------



## StefanBO (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
so, dann auch noch mein Fazit:

Keine sichtbaren Verluste bei Stichlingen; ich werde jetzt die letztes Jahr begonnene Rückführung in den Heimatteich der Urgroßeltern fortsetzen.
Die Bitterlinge habe ich auch schon wieder gesichtet.

In/nach der letzten der drei Eisperioden diesen Winter ist eine große __ Teichmuschel gestorben  Die anderen beiden (klein und groß) haben auch ihren dritten Winter lebend überstanden, und werden demnächst in ein größeres Becken umziehen.

Tote __ Frösche habe ich nach diesem Winter Jahr nicht entdeckt. Und jetzt, wie gesagt nach dem dritten Winter, sogar zum ersten Mal einen Laichballen (__ Grasfrosch) auf der Sumpfvergissmeinnicht-Schicht, die aus der Sumpfzone ins Freiwasser wächst. Es sind schon leichte Bewegungen der Quappen zu sehen 

__ Molche sind wohl immer noch nicht zugewandert.

Ach ja, und der Igel hat sich zwischendurch immer wieder mal sein Katzenfutter abgeholt, wenn es etwas wärmer war. Jetzt scheint er sein Winterquartier aber verlassen zu haben ...


----------



## Goldi2009 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

leider haben es meine Baby-Goldfische sowie meine Baby-Shubunkins nicht über den Winter geschafft.  Die großen Goldis haben sie wohl über den Winter gefressen. Oder der Froschnachwuchs, der seit vergangenen Herbst bei mir wohnt.

Die Shubunkins waren sooooo hübsch! Ich ärgere mich, dass ich sie nicht ins Aquarium gesetzt habe, bis sie eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben. Sie waren auch schon 3 cm. Wie verfressen die anderen sind! Unvorstellbar!!! Unzählige kleine Goldis wurden ebenfalls gefressen.   Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht ganz aufgegeben, dass sie sich alle versteckt halten.


----------



## Skopp1 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal zwei Bilder von meinen kleinen Lieschen.
Schöne Grüße
Sanne


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei uns haben es alle Moderlieschen über den Winter geschafft. Sie sind putzmunter und "kuscheln" schon eifrig. Ich hoffe auf reichlich Nachwuchs.
Unsere __ Schildkröten gehören zwar nicht in die Sparte Kleinfische, haben den Winter aber auch gut überstanden (bei 4°C im __ Kröten-Kühlschrank) und schwimmen jetzt wieder im Teich.


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Sanne,

ich finde, Deine Lieschen sehen sehr,sehr schlank aus. Sind das alles Jungfische?


----------



## Skopp1 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine,

ja sind alles Jungfische vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## danyvet (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Also gut, auch wenn ich es schon im anderen ML-Thread erwähnt habe, will ich hier auch mal kurz über meine berichten. 

Ich habe voriges Jahr Ende August von Irene (Dawn) 15 (oder 16?) ML-Babies bekommen, die waren damals so ca. 2,5cm groß. 
Im Laufe der folgenden Wochen wurden sie langsam weniger. Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass meine Königslibellenlarven sie gefressen haben, ich hab zumindest mal eine dem Schwarm nachhirschen sehen.:evil  

Kurz vor Dezember (bevor der Teich zufror) hab ich gerade noch 2 gesehen. Ich war mir sicher, dass auch diese den Winter nicht überleben werden, da ja mit Eis die Fläche kleiner wurde, auf der sie sich noch bewegen konnten, und somit ev. für die Libellenlarven noch leichter zu erwischen).:?

Als im März das Eis auftaute hab ich keine MLs mehr ausmachen können.
Doch vorige Woche, also Ende März, sah ich plötzlich 5!!! 
Ich war so froh, sie hatten doch überlebt.:beten 

Bisher habe ich allerdings auch noch nicht mehr als diese 5 gesehen. Schätze jetzt  doch, dass das alle sind. Jetzt sind sie ca 3cm groß, also nicht viel länger als im Herbst. 
Futter (getrocknete Daphnien) nehmen sie überhaupt nicht an, sie schauen nicht mal hin und schnuppern dran. Auch zerbröseltes Flockenfutter nehmen sie nicht (dasselbe Futter, auf das sich Irene´s Lieschen (zumindest die erwachsenen) wie narrisch stürzen).
Aber da sie es bis hierher überlebt haben, geh ich davon aus, dass ich in diesem Thread noch gaaanz viel von ihnen erzählen können werde


----------



## Dawn (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, da ist ja wirklich noch ein Thread!
Von meinem Lieserl-Nachwuchs von meinen 5 Moderlieschen hab ich mir voriges Jahr eine kleine Zahl behalten, damit ich auf einen Schwarm kommen könnte, falls die Überwinterung tatsächlich klappen sollte.
Ich bin dann mit 5 ausgewachsenen und 7 Babys in den WInter gegangen. Bis auf 2 kurze Episoden war der Teich durchwegs zugefroren, aber wir hatten eben 2mal die Möglichkeit, uns dazwischen kurz zu vergewissern, dass zumind. die Großen und einige der Kleinen überlebt hatten, fiel in dem kleinen T eich nicht schwer, sie zu finden.
Nach dem endgültigen Abtauen waren bis auf einen Kleinen alle da, im Moment schwimmen die 5 Großen und 6 kleine Lieserln mit auch so 3 cm herum, an den warmen Tagen waren sie richtig lustig unterwegs. Beim Fressen scheinen sie heuer auch noch etwas wählerisch zu sein, voriges Jahr haben sie sich auf jede Ameise gestürzt, die in den Teich gefallen ist, heuer haben sie  sie ins Maul genommen und postwendend wieder ausgespuckt. Irgendwann waren sie dann auch nimmer interessant.
Und nach deinem Bericht, dass dieine das Fuztter nicht annehmen hab ich auch hier einige zerriebene Brösel reingeworfen, ganz wenig, die Großen haben es angenommen, die Kleinen haben sich erst richtig rangetraut, als die Großen genug hatten. Beim Futter hört sich wohl unter den Fischen mit der Freundschaft auf 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, an den letzten Tagen am Nachmittag (mit an die 20°) haben einige begonnen, andere durch die Gegend zu jagen und sich kabbeln, als ob sie sowas wie Rangordnung ausmachen müssten.... Sehr komisches Verhalten, kennst das wer?


----------



## danyvet (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@Irene: das konnte ich jetzt bei meinen fünfen (es sind doch nur 5, definitiv, aber immerhin  ) auch beobachten, dass einer die anderen immer verjagt hat. Das war, wenn sie an einer bestimmten Stelle waren, wo die Sonne schön hinschien, an einem Eck im Teich, der so ein bissl buchtartig ist. Der Verjäger war immer der, der am nähesten zum Ufer war, und kaum sind die anderen näher gekommen, hat er sie verscheucht. Allerdings ließen sie sich nicht weit verscheuchen. Wenn sie dann alle 5 gemeinsam wo anders hingeschwommen sind, waren sie wieder ganz friedlich. Vielleicht ist das schon das üben für´s Stengelbewachen  So wie andere Tierkinder, die üben im Spiel ja auch schon den späteren Ernst 

Futter hab ich wieder mal probiert... nix. Ich denke, die haben immer noch genug mit dem Plankton. Hab zur Zeit viele Dinoflagellaten drin. Fressen sie die vielleicht? Manchmal seh ich sie nach etwas schnappen, aber das "etwas" seh ich nie. Ist wohl zu klein für mich 

Jedenfalls sind sie sehr nett anzuschauen und ich freu mich schon, wenn sie endlich ein bissl wachsen


----------



## Dawn (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Erstaunlich, erstaunlich......
Heute hat sich das erste Seerosenblatt auf der Oberfläche ausgebreitet und schon fängt doch glatt so ein übermütiges Lieserl-Männchen (von meinen 5 Ausgewachsenen) an den Stängel zu putzen, zu stängeln und die anderen zu verjagen!
Ja, gibts denn sowas!!!! 

Meine sechs Kleinen beginnen nun auch sichtbar zu wachsen, die Großen sind überaus eifrig am Mückenjagen, ins Wasser gefallene Ameisen werden nun auch wieder gefressen, noch vor einer Woche haben sie sie immer wieder ausgespuckt.
Es geht doch!!


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene!

Mir kommt auch vor, dass die Kleinen jetzt sichtbar wachsen, obwohl, wenn sie mal kurz still stehen, und ich so ein imaginäres Maßband anleg, dann sind sie immer noch schätzungsweise 3cm lang. Bis auf einen, der ist ca 2,5 cm. Kann das sein, dass man schon sehen kann, wer Männchen und wer Weibchen ist? Mir kommt vor, der kleinere von den 5 hat ein bisschen eine andere Färbung. Wenn sie in der Sonne schwimmen, schillern sie am Körper etwas orangefarben und am Kopf so blaugrün. Der kleinste hat diese Färbung weniger ausgeprägt, vor allem die Kopffärbung ist ganz schwach, ev. sogar ein wenig orange zwischen den blaugrünen Pigmentpunkten. Allerdings ist das echt schwierig zu sagen, sie sind so verdammt schnell.

Jedenfalls machen sie fast unentwegt den Anschein als würden sie nach etwas schnappen. Das "etwas" seh ich aber nicht. Wohl zu klein  Sie schnappen aber nicht nach Luft, denn sie machen danach noch so ein bis zwei "Kaubewegungen" (so auf die Art halt) und sie schnappen nicht an der Oberfläche sondern ein paar cm drunter.


----------



## jenso (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
bei uns sieht es genau so aus. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur eine handvoll Moderlieschenbabys gesehen. Da sie nun wachsen scheinen es doch deutlich (20) mehr zu sein. Das Schnappen machen unsere auch zusammen mit den Goldelritzen. Das kann aber nicht am Sauerstoff liegen. Wenn die Moderlieschen Probleme damit hätten, müssten die Gründlinge schon kollabiert sein. Wo wir dann auch bei meinen Problemkinder sind. Es gab ja Verluste, da den Winter über einige im zu flachen Quellteich verblieben waren. Als die Temperaturen noch etwas kühler waren konnte ich alle Überlebende aus dem kleinen Teich abfischen.Eigentlich waren das unerwartet viele. Wobei es allesamt im Vergleicht kleine Fische waren. In den Bachlauf habe ich mehr Steine gelegt, um die Gründlinge daran zu hindern wieder umzuziehen. Pustekuchen. Die ersten fünf sind schon wieder oben und sind kaum zu fangen. Das werde ich jetzt mal Nachts versuchen. Was kann man wohl machen, außer mehr und kleinere Steine in den Bachlauf zu legen?
Viele Grüße
jens


----------



## Dawn (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bei unseren Baby-Lieserln haben wir heute den Eindruck, dass sie die Oberfläche richtiggehend abgrasen, die von dir, Dany, beschriebene Färbung haben unsere hier alle, nachdem das Geschlecht auch bei Erwachsenen für Laien einfach so kaum unterscheidbar ist, denke ich, dass die Färbung einfach altersgemäß ist.Immerhin sind sie noch einiges von Geschlechtsreife entfernt.
Der Krötenbesuch von vorgestern ist gestern wieder abgewandert und hat uns nichts hinterlassen, naja, man kann nicht alles haben, seitdem ist aber auch das Wasser wieder schön klar, noch leicht gelbgrünlich gefärbt, aber klar. Sie hat offenbar doch einigen Mulm aufgewirbelt.

Und jetzt geh ich wieder Lieserlnschauen!


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Huhu,

hab auch grad Steine in den "Bachlauf" gepackt. Allerdings kleine Kiesel, um es den Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) etwas "netter" zu machen, da die grad in Frühlingslaune sind. Fotos kann ich von den Damen und Herren nicht zeigen - sobald man sich nähert, sind sie weg. Aber ich hab jetzt die Cam ins Wasser gestellt, mal sehen, ob ich ein Filmchen einstellen kann.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

So, geschafft. War gar nicht so einfach auf dem Läppie, aber das Filmchen ist fertig.

Hier erstmal eine Draufsicht des Geländes:



Leo ist sehr gut zu erkennen. Es hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass ich leider vier Männchen und nur eine Elritzendame beherberge - die dicke Berta. Im Filmchen ist zu erkennen (hoffe ich) , dass sie gut einen Kopf länger ist und auch etwas fülliger 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAnIOkrA2UI
(So richtig geht es erst ab 1:00 los!)

Hier noch drei Fotos aus einem zweiten Film, der grad noch in Arbeit ist - der ist besser als der erste (glaub ich)


 

 

 


Achso, und ja, ich habe Algen. Aber deshalb werde ich bestimmt nicht in Panik ausbrechen. Hauptsache grün.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

So - zweiter Film, ich glaub, der ist schöner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cik07yA9v9k


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Meine Bitterlinge haben es oberwichtig.
Das ist so nett anzuschauen wie sie umeinander und um die __ Muscheln rumwuseln. Ich könnt den ganzen Tag zukucken. Ich bin gespannt, ob es dieses Jahr Nachwuchs gibt.
Hoffentlich


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine!
Das sind ja nette Videos (obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich mir nicht die vollen insges. 23 minuten gegeben hab  ) 
Die sind ja sehr nett anzusehen. Wusste gar nicht, dass die so nette Pünktchen auf der __ Nase haben.
Aber sagtest du nicht auch mal, du hättest auch Molchis? Hab aber keinen am Video gesehen.
Hast du einfach ein leeres AQ genommen und in den Teich gestellt und die Cam rein?
Ich brauch sowas auch unbedingt


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,

die Molchis treiben sich auch nich da vorne rum sondern mehr in den ruhigen Zonen mit mehr Pflanzengewusel und ohne verliebte Fische und Strömung.

Die Pünktchen sind der Laichausschlag, der verschwindet nachher wieder.

Und nein, meine Cam steht nicht im Aquarium, die ist wasserfest.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi Christine,

Video Nr.2 habe ich nun drei mal angesehen und das in ganzer Länge. 

gestern hatte ich auch ein paar Video`s eingestellt, aber wie ich sehe hätten sie hier als Kleinfische unter 10 cm. besser hinein gepasst.

Nun verlinke ich einfach:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31252


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
die Killi in den Botichen sind  wieder über den Winter gekommen. Inzwischen sind sie leider schon im bilblischen Alter. Einen A. mento habe ich auch tot gefunden.
Im großem Teich ist nicht viel Kleinvieh zu sehen. Gelegentlich ein Stichling oder ein __ Bitterling.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Dawn (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Seit gestern ist an einem Seerosenblatt das erste Gelege! Demnächst gibts also wieder Nachwuchs!!


----------



## danyvet (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Juhuuu!! Ich nehm dir gern wieder ein paar ab  wenns wieder 5 überleben, dann hab ich schon einen Schwarm in der richtigen Größe. Und nächstes Jahr werden dann meine hoffentlich auch Nachwuchs produzieren. (Libellenfutter  )


----------



## Dawn (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Sag mal, wachsen deine Kleinen auch grad zusehendst? Echt irre! Und der größte, locker halb soi groß wie die "Alten" fängt doch glatt schon an, die anderen zu jagen, heute meinte er sogar, einen Großen jagen zu müssen, ich denk, der hat schön blöd gschaut 
Ansonsten kommt das Wasser dzt.ganz schön ins Brodeln, ein Männchen versucht an einem 10cm langen Seerosenstiel zu stängeln, hat er sich wohl reserviert und hofft halt, dass es möglichst bald ordentlich Richtung Oberfläche wächst. Das eine männchen erfüllt ganz treu seine Vaterpflichten.
Klar, kannst gern einige Nachkommen haben! Einen Teil bekommt dann aber auch Helmut! Versprochen ist versprochen!!!
Und vielleicht schaffens doch unsere Babys noch, heuer Nachwuchs zu produzieren, dann kannst sie selber stängeln sehen, soooo ulkig!!!!


----------



## danyvet (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, ich find auch, dass sie grad endlich wachsen, schätze, sie sind jetzt so ca. 3,5cm lang. Und die Flossen sieht man jetzt schon viel besser, und sie scheinen etwas dunkler zu werden.
Aber, ob sie heuer schon Nachwuchs produzieren werden? Hmm.. gelesen hab ich es zwar, dass sie angeblich schon im 1. LJ damit beginnen, also so mit ca 11 Monaten, aber ob sie bis dahin so schnell wachsen? Wann sind sie noch mal geschlüpft?

Klar, wenn du Helmut welche versprochen hast, dann musst du das natürlich halten. Schaun wir mal, wieviele es diesmal werden, die es bis zum abgeben überleben 
Wenn ich Männchen und Weibchen hab, dann sollte ich ja spätestens nächstes Jahr Nachwuchs haben.


----------



## Dawn (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Nachdem sie heuer schon viel früher als letztes Jahr beginnen sind sicher viel früher ausreichend große vorhanden, denk ich mal und sie stängeln *g* ja ziemlich lange 
Gekauft hab ich sie voriges Jahr *nachdenk* wohl Anfang/Mitte Juni..... Gestängelt haben sie recht bald, wie lange, weiß ich nicht, 10 tage glaub ich, stimmt das? Dann wären die von in etwa Anfang/Mitte Juli, auf jeden Fall gab es sie schon vor unserem Urlaub, muss so hinhauen!
Ja, und ausgewachsen waren die Fische voriges Jahr auch noch nicht, die sind nachher noch ein bissl weitergewachsen.


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Auch bei uns steigt seit letzter Woche der Hormonspiegel im Teich! 

Von den Moderlischen habe ich bisher schon 5 Laichplätze entdeckt.
Einer davon ist direkt am Stegpfosten, so das ich die Eier ganz nah beobachten kann. 
Die meisten Eier sehen gut aus, aber eine "Eierbahn" (ca 8 Stück) sieht ziemlich zerfleddert aus. Hat da jemand dran geknabbert, oder ist da schon was geschlüpft? Wie sieht das aus, wenn die Jungtiere geschlüpft sind?

Am lustigsten wars letzte Woche bei den Goldelritzen. Ein Pärchen war fleißig dabei
wieder die Eier an ihrem Lieblingsplatz abzulegen. Jedoch wollte ein weiteres trächtiges Weibchen auch gerne mitmachen . Das Männchen hat es jedoch immer wieder vertrieben. Einmal war er aber so verwirrt, das er beide Weibchen vertrieben hat. Dann saß er plötzlich ganz alleine da und hat dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut... 

Zwischenzeitlich hat er (vermutlich mit dem zweiten Weibchen) auch noch an einer anderen Stelle abgelaicht. Jetzt is er voll im Stress, da er zwie Laichplätze bewachen muss. Er ist die ganze Zeit nur am Pendeln... 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## sl-power (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Laich am Steg-Pfosten.


----------



## sl-power (6. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Leider hat der Laich am Steg die letzten frostigen Nächte nicht überlebt 

Ist nichts mehr von da. Alles weg! Hat die wohl jemand aufgefressen? 

An zwei Pflanzen wachen aber noch Lieschen und stubsen die Stängel ab und zu mal an. Vielleicht ergeht es ihren Gelegen ja besser... :beten

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich wollt euch das schon vor einigen Tagen erzählen, hab aber immer wieder vergessen 

Ich glaub, meine Lieschenbabies sind durch die vielen Krötenquappis total verwirrt. Der Schwarm verliert sich immer wieder. Die kennen sich vor lauter Gewusel wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr aus 
Sie sind jetzt schon ca. 3,5 - 4 cm lang und wirken auch schon etwas kräftiger. Und wenn sie durch irgendetwas aufgeschreckt werden, können die enorm angasen!! :shock die sind wie Raketen, so schnell!!


----------



## Dawn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Jep! Sind schon richtige Fische, gell?
Und wenn die den __ Fliegen nachzujagen beginnen, dann wirds erst lustig, warts ab!
Nachdem Amymäuschen jetzt schläft, könnt ich drekt mal nachschauen gehen, ob der zweite Stengler schon Eier betüdelt!!! War seit Samstag nimmer am Teich, sowas!!!

Edit muss noch ergänzen: 2 Seerosenblätter von der weißen Mini, die erst auf dem halben Weg zur Wasseroberfläche sind, sind belegt und der eine Fisch, über den ich mich gewundert habe, dass er an der zweiten Seerose 2 Blätter bestängelt hatte, eins am Freitag noch ohne Eier, ist auch belegt, also haben sie grad 4 Gelege in Arbeit!
Die sind irre!!!!
Wer mag als erstes Babys?????


----------



## sl-power (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bei mir sind derzeit noch 3 "Stängelschubser" aktiv. 

Hoffentlich sind die erfolgreicher als der Stegpfosten-Schubser ;-)
Der pfosten war ihm wohl zu stabil! :-D


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich 

Servus Irene

Ich beobachte jetzt schon ohne Fische den Teich unentwegt, bei nur Kaulquappen und __ Käfer und Larven. Wie wird das erst mit den Lieserln 

Wenn ich Euch so zuhöre, tolle Fische 

Freue mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Andreas A. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Jetzt scheint es bei mir auch richtig los zugehen. Obwohl die Lieschen sich immer noch viel verstecken kann ich jetzt an drei stellen Brutpflege beobachten. Die Anspannung der ersten Tage nach dem Einsetzen hat sich gelöst . Auch meine Frau steht jetzt oft am Teich um das Treiben zu beobachten. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Helmut,


> Wenn ich Euch so zuhöre, tolle Fische





> Freue mich schon richtig drauf


wieder ein infizierter, mich freuts,
LG Markus


----------



## fischerl (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte ja auch Moderlieschen in den Schwimmteich geben, aber wo krieg ich welche her?
Leider gibts bei uns in der Umgebung niemanden, der welche abzugeben hat und kaufen wüßte ich auch net, wo?
tja, muß ich wohl warten und suchen...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Fischerl

Da wirst wohl nach Wien rein müssen ...

Hast einen TopZoo in der Nähe ...
von dort hatte ich damals meine Goldorfen, die hatten eine breite Palette Fischerl ...

Aber ... vielleicht bekommst ja von unseren Wiener Teichkollegen(Innen) ein paar ab .


----------



## fischerl (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Helmut

leider gibts den TopZoo bei uns in der Nähe nicht mehr, hat vor 2 Jahren zu gesperrt...

Ob H...b... solche Fischerl haben könnte?

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

... und De..er und O.i .... mußt schauen 

Vielleicht meldet sich Irene (Dawn), schreibt auch hier im Thread, bei Dir ...

Edit: auf der Brünnerstraße im 21., nach der SCN, stadteinwärts, auf der linken Straßenseite, gibt es ein Zoofachgeschäft, spezialisiert auf Aquaristik ... probier es mal aus.


----------



## Dawn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Fischerl!
Meine hab ich voriges Jahr beim Megazoo neben der SCS gekauft, das waren damals die einzigen, die Lieserln hatten! Aber: wennst ein bissl wartest: meine machen grad wieder auf Großproduktion! In ein paar Wochen könnt ich sicher soviele abgeben, weil mein Wunzibecken kann die nicht alle tragen - auch wenn Dany und Helmut auch schon welche versprochen gekriegt haben, ich fürcht , das geht sich aus!!!
Gestern waren auf 4 Seerosenblättern Gelege drauf! Das erste müsste in den nächsten Tagen schlupfreif sein.
Ich leb ganz im Sden von Wien, vielleicht eine Option für dich?


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



sl-power schrieb:


> Stegpfosten-Schubser ;-)






Digicat schrieb:


> Ich beobachte jetzt schon ohne Fische den Teich unentwegt, bei nur Kaulquappen und __ Käfer und Larven. Wie wird das erst mit den Lieserln


tja, Helmut, mehr als unentwegt geht ja eh nimmer, also wirst nicht so viel mehr weniger Zeit für anderes haben als jetzt 
ich werd mir demnächst eine Putzfrau engagieren, weil im Haus komm ich zu gar nix mehr 

Freu mich schon, wenn die Lieserln das erste mal springen. Wann fangen die denn damit an? Im Moment dürften sie nur Plankton zu sich nehmen. Hab sie noch nie nach was größerem schnappen sehen.
Dabei hab ich jetzt grad sooooooo viele Gelsenlarven im Pool  Meine Molchis freuen sich drüber, ich fisch die immer mit einem Teesieb raus und befördere sie in den Teich, wo sie nicht lange leben 

edit: die Gelsenlarven leben nicht lange, nicht, dass jemand glaubt, ich mein die Molchis :shock


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Dany

Bei mir tanzen die __ Fliegen  bei tiefer Abendsonne knapp (vielleicht paar Millimeter) über dem Wasser. Dachte mir "_das wäre schön, jetzt die Lieserl springen zu sehen_" ... 

Muß mal ein Foto machen, mit den Fliegen, leider noch ohne Lieserln ...

Gehen die Lieserln auch an kleine __ Käfer ... ich habe da welche, die sind maximal Stecknadelkopf groß ... eher kleiner, die wuseln ganz flink durch den Teich, die möchte ich schon das sie überleben ... 



Unterhalb des Auges kann man einen erkennen ...


----------



## Dawn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, genau diese kleinen __ Fliegen fangen sie! Und Ameisen, die ins Wasser fallen (also nicht die großen Wald-), haben kaum Überlebenschancen!


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Na da freue ich mich mal ein Foto schießen zu können 

Wenn sie nur meine Käferl in Ruhe lassen :haue3


----------



## fischerl (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

hallo helmut,
ich weiss schon, welches geschäft du meinst.

hab grad jemand über das i-net gefunden, der "relativ" in meiner nähe wäre.
hat anscheinend ziemlich viele >10000 ...

vielleicht wird das was!

danke nochmal
lg
fischerl


----------



## wp-3d (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

meine Neonkoi ( __ Regenbogenelritze) fischeln wieder.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkQjEzc-Bpk&feature=channel_video_title


.


----------



## Duquesa86 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

eines meiner Lieschen schwimmt wie eine verrückte um 2 Seerosenstengel und jagt jeden anderen weg. Es sieht so aus, als wenn da Eier am Stengel wären... kann das sein? Wie sehen Liescheneier aus?


----------



## Dawn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Kleine weiße Kügelchen, die mehr oder weniger in Reihen dran kleben......


----------



## Goldi2009 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo ihr Moderliescheneltern,

ihr habt mich mit diesem Thread so neugierig auf die Lieschen gemacht, dass ich jetzt auch gerne welche hätte . Meint ihr, sie passen zu meinen 12 Goldfischen oder ist dann mein Teich in Kürze überbesetzt. Wobei ich betonen muss, dass meine Goldis seit Jahren keinen Nachwuchs produzieren.

Danke für eure Meinung.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Gabi,
hier ein Bild von einem Moderlieschen, mit einem Laich.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo liebe ML Freunde,
seit heute ist mein erstes Seerosenblatt oben, und was soll ich euch sagen,
an dem Blatt stengelt schon ein ML herum.
LG Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Schieb

Nochmals an die Moderlieschenbesitzer,

meint ihr, sie passen noch in meinen Teich oder ist er damit überbesetzt. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie stark sie sich in einem Goldfischteich fortpflanzen würden. Das sind meine einzigen Bedenken. 

Hat jemand von euch Goldfische und Moderlieschen? Vertragen sie sich gut oder machen die Moderlieschen den Teich zu unruhig? 

Helft mir mal weiter.

Danke und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Anne, 
wegen 10 - 20 ML ist Dein Teich dann nicht überbesetzt, das entspricht
vom Fischvolumen her einem ausgewachsenen __ Goldfisch.
Dort kommt es ja nicht auf die Stückzahl, sondern auf das Fischvolumen drauf an.
Erfahrung mit Goldfischen hab ich nicht - ich glaube Regs hat mal eine Aussage gemacht
dass Goldfische und ML miteinander durchaus gehen.
Ich hab keine Goldfische im Teich, da ich auch gerne Jungfrösche und Jungmolche im
Teich sehe -  dies ist mir mit ML möglich, bei Goldfisch schauts da schon wieder anders
aus - diese gehen ja an den Laich von Fröschen und Molchen.
Ich könnte Dir noch mehr Argumente für ML geben, aber dies steht alles hier schon mal
geschrieben.
LG Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Das bringt mich meinem Wunsch nach Moderlieschen näher! 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der Goldfische und Moderlieschen hat.

Übringens: Habe auch __ Frösche und __ MOlche!


----------



## Dieter_B (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
ist kein Problem ML und GF vertragen sich,nur fressen die Goldies die Brut der ML gerne auf.


----------



## chrisamb (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi!
Ich habe auch Goldfische und Moderlieschen.
Das mit dem Brut auffressen kann ja sein, aber bei mir kommt trotzdem genug ML-Nachwuchs durch.
Ich hab´s nicht bereut, ML zu meinen Goldies zu tun. Sind wirklich tolle Fische!
Christian


----------



## bekamax (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo an alle!

Wir haben auch ML und Goldfische. Die ML bringen erst so richtig Leben in den Teich, und man muss sie ständig beobachten- geht gar nicht anders ;o) ! ML-Junge kommen auch bei uns immer viele durch. 

Die Kombination funktioniert super. 

LG
Karin


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Karin,

herzlich :Willkommen2 - bitte korrigiere Dein Profil, ich denke Du meinst 7.500 Liter - sonst kommt der nächste und meckert, Dein Teich wäre überfüllt.


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

So unscheinbar die Lieserln von der Farbgebung sind, aber vom Wesen her sind sie einfach unübertrefflich!!
Ich hab übrigens offenbar 4 Männchen und 1 Weibchen. 3 stängeln und der 4. versucht, das eine Gelege ständig anzugreifen, na, da ist ein Gejage!!!! Und das Witzige dran ist, dass dem einen bedrängten Papa offenbar der Nachbarstängler noch zur Hilfe kommt, das ist toootal witzig!!!


----------



## bekamax (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo, 
ja, hab ich gerade gemacht. Anfang 2009 war der Teich noch in Planung, daher die (veralteten) Werte.

Danke für die nette Begrüßung!

LG
Karin


----------



## Duquesa86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

ich habe 6 Goldfische, 8 Moderlieschen und 4 Bitterlinge - klappt hervorragend. Die Bitterlinge haben sich mit dem Moderlieschen vergesellschaftet und sie schwimmen oft im Rudel... ist echt nett anzuschauen. 
Vor allem Abends wenn die Lieschen wie kleine, silberne Delphine aus dem Wasser springen um an die Mücken zu kommen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für eure Infos/Ratschläge! Ich war gerade Moderlieschen kaufen. D


----------



## bekamax (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

SUPER!!!!



Viel Spass mit diesen tollen Fischen!!


LG
Karin


----------



## Kuton (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

An Anne,

So weit weg biste nicht.
Habe Massen von Moderlieschen (> 2000 Stück) und Goldfische kann ich dir auch min. 10 abgeben. Da sinds wohl so um die 80 St.

Bevor jemand schreit, die Goldfische leben auf ca 8000 Liter und die Moderlieschen auf 
50000 Liter.

Seit einer Woche nen Bachlauf und Kreislauf zwischen den Teichen, die Moderliesschen kämpfen sich wie Lachse den Bachlauf runter und rauf und haben Spass dabei.
Also sind nun auch Moderlieschen bei den Goldfischen.

St.Wendel nach Wörth am Rhein ist aber schon ein Stück.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Goldi2009 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich habe mir gestern welche gekauft.

@ all:
Nun schwimmen sie schon im Teich (erstmals keine Quarantänezeit eingehalten, hoffentlich geht es gut:beten).  Die kosteten pro Stück doch sage und schreibe 2,19 €. Die Verkäuferin war so was von dumm. Wollte ihr "Wissen" wohl weiter geben und meinte "Die sehen sie eh nicht mehr, sobald sie im Teich sind." 

Gestern waren sie natürlich noch etwas scheu, heute schwimmen sie schon oben und suchen nach Nahrung. Soooo schön! Endlich Moderlieschenmutter! Da ich Sand im Teich habe sind sie auch gut von oben zu beobachten. Zeitweise sind sie schon,getrennt von den anderen Lieschen einfach zwischen den Goldis geschwommen. 

Den Morgen werde ich wohl am Teich verbringen, heute Mittag soll das Wetter hier umschlagen. Die Zeit muss genutzt werden.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Freunde der Mini-Fische,
  bei Euch „stängeln“ die Lieserln schon, bei mir tut sich noch nix in die Richtung, zumindest kann ich nichts sehen.

  Die Bitterlinge sind aber schon seit April schwer an ihren __ Muscheln interessiert und die Mädels bekommen so langsam richtig lange Legeröhren. Bei ihnen hat es letztes Jahr auch gut mit dem Nachwuchs funktioniert, die Methode mit den „Brutmuscheln“ scheint gut zu sein.
  Nach dem die N. lutrensis den Winter gut gepackt haben, haben die 6 Kerls von letztem Jahr nun Gesellschaft bekommen. 115 km (!) von mir entfernt konnte ich 25 Jungfische auftreiben  und weil ich den Eindruck habe, ich sehe so wenige Lieserln habe ich dort auch nochmal 20 Mini-Lieserln mitgenommen. Die sind erst so um die 2 cm groß, die werden wohl heuer nicht gleich „stängeln“.
  Die N. lutrensis sind auch erst ca. 3 cm lang. Gestern sind sie als Schwarm sofort auf Erkundung gegangen, ohne die großen von letztem Jahr. Das war richtig nett zu beobachten, die Kerls sind pfeilschnell und haben als Trupp die restlichen Fische ganz schön durcheinander gebracht! Die neuen kleinen Lieserln waren auch in der Gruppe unterwegs, aber lange nicht so forsch!
  Normalerweise schwimmen bei mir immer alle durcheinander herum, Schwärme der gleichen Art konnte ich in der Form so nicht beobachten. 
  Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das es den Lieserln  in meinem Teich nicht so gut geht, nicht in Bezug auf die Wasserqualität, die passt. Aber sie springen abends nicht nach Mücken. Wenn ich Flockenfutter in Wasser gebe, kommen alle möglichen, nur die Lieserln nicht. Naja, die Neuen haben  gestern versucht sich daran gütlich zu tun. Und  - ich bekomme  sie kaum zu Gesicht. Ungewöhnlich für __ Oberflächenfische. Eigentlich sollten wenigstens 40 Lieserln im Teich unterwegs sein. Und ich kann auch keine beim "Stängeln" beobachten. Aber sie können doch nicht einfachverschwinden?? 
  Da überlege ich, ob meine Vergesellschaftung der Fische unglücklich ist. Die Amerikaner (besonders N. lutrensis),  sind, so wie ich es beobachten kann, bedeutend aggressiver wenn es ums Futter geht und verdrängen die Lieserln und Bitterlinge. Die Bitterlingen sind bei mir eher behäbig, aber bisher waren die Lieserln die pfeilschnellen Flitzer, wenn es ums Futter ging. Aber bis sich so ein Lieserl nun überlegt hat, schnape ich mir die Futterflocke oder nicht, hat die ein Lutrensis gefressen. Und wenn es der nicht futtert, dann ein Chrosomus. Da muss ich mal zuwarten, wie sich das entwickelt und fleißig beobachten.  
  [OT]Und irgendwie verschwinden die ganzen Krötenkaulquappen. Nach dem sie sich früher trotz Bitterlingen, Lieserln und P. promelas gut entwickelt haben, weiß ich nun auch nicht woran es liegt. Letztes Jahr gab ich dem Kälteeinbruch im Mai die Schuld, das haut aber heuer nicht hin. Ob`s die wirklich vielen Groß-Libellenlarven sind?? Oder meine Amerikaner? Früher konnte ich beobachten, das die kleinen Europäer zwar ab und zu eine Krötenkaulquappe fressen wollten, die aber gleich wieder ausgespuckt haben. Sei es wie es will, vom Laich zweier Erdkröten ist keine __ Quappe mehr zu sehen.
  Da werde ich wohl unser „Wasserloch“ wieder reaktivieren müssen. Das sollte mal die Quelle eines Bachlaufes werden und ist mittlerweile „verlandet“. Das sollte ich für nächstes Jahr wieder auf 20 cm Wassertiefe bringen, dann kommen dort keine Libellenlarven über den Winter und das sollte dann eine gute Kinderstube für Amphibien sein. – Wobei die __ Kröten eigentlich immer den Teich bevorzugt haben, im Wasserloch waren eher die __ Molche und Grasfrösche. Und die Bergmolche haben dann den Grasfroschlaich so ziemlich komplett gefressen [/OT]
 Mit Algen plage ich mich nun eher nicht mehr, aber mit den Teichbewohneren! Das funktioniert überhaupt nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte. Heuer bekommen die P. promelas und die Lieserln nochmals Verstärkung und dann lass ich es laufen. Wenn sich meine fischigen Sorgenkinder nicht halten können, habe ich eben einen Bitterlingsteich  
Ständig Fische nachkaufen, weil es mit der Vermehrung oder sonst wie nicht klappt, das will ich nicht!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Andrea: die kleinen Lieserln springen hier auch weder nach Mücken noch zeigen sie an Fischfutter Interesse, nur die Großen machen das. Die Kleinen fressen offenbar nur kleinste lebende Schwebeteilchen und haben genug daran! Und beim Wachsen kann man ihnen hier richtig zusehen! Ich trau mich wetten, die werden es heuer noch bis zum Stängeln schaffen!
Warts ab, auch hier muss man sich ein bissl in Geduld üben!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
Bei mir sind von meinen Seerosen maximum 2 Blättern zu sehen, von manchen noch
gar keine, aber an jedem Blatt wird gestengelt. (momentan insgesamt 10 Blätter sichtbar)
Aber das hatte ich letztes Jahr ja auch, und trotzdem dann Nachwuchsschwierigkeiten -
siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27888/?q=Moderlieschen
Vielleicht nehm ich gleich ein zwei Seerosenblätter mit Laich raus und mache es wie letztes
Jahr - zur Sicherheit
LG Markus, der schon auf den Nachwuchs gespannt ist


----------



## Andreas A. (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehm ich gleich ein zwei Seerosenblätter mit Laich raus und mache es wie letztes
> Jahr - zur Sicherheit



Habe mir gerade mal dazu die alten Beiträge durchgelesen. Ich hatte ja früher auch schon mal Moderlieschen die sich rasant vermehrt hatten. Damals war der Teich noch neu obwohl gleich im ersten Jahr bestimmt 10 __ Molche drin waren (sind aus den damals vorhandenen Miniteichen eingewandert. Jetzt, 25 Jahre später, ist natürlich noch viel mehr Leben und somit Freßfeinde für die Moderlieschen im Teich drin. Ich hatte gehofft, das aus meinen 18 dieses Jahr eingesetzten Moderlieschen nächstes Jahr 100 werden.
Maurerkübel hab ich rumstehen, da könnte man eine Aufzuchtstation einrichten. Das sollte dann ja wohl im Halschatten stehen. In der Sonne kann sich so ein 90 l Kübel bestimmt stark erwärmen . Das ist ja bestimmt nicht gut für die Jungen.
Mitlerweile stengeln die Lieschen an __ Fieberklee, Schachtelhalm und Krebsscheren. Ich richte mir jetzt mal ne Babystation ein mit Teichwasser, Sand ein paar Pflänzchen und etwas Schmodder aus dem Teich.
Wenn die Vermehrung im Teich nicht funktioniert hab ich dann ja ne Rückversicherung. Ansonsten ist es ja auch spannend die Entwicklung mal ganz hautnah mitzuerleben.

Noch mal vielen Dank an Markus für die tolle Dokumentation im letzten Jahr.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich seh meine Lieschen im Moment kaum, da ich wieder mal Algenblüte hab. Meist seh ich nur 2, doch ich denke, es sind noch alle 5 da. Sie sind jetzt schon gute 4 cm lang und sie scheinen das Stengeln schon zu üben. Jedenfalls seh ich sie manchmal unter einem Seerosenblatt ganz ruhig stehen oder um einen Seerosenstengel herumflitzen. Die sind ja blitzschnell!!!
Futter nehmen sie gar keines an, weder die getrockneten Daphnien noch die Flocken, auch nicht ganz fein zerbröselt. Offensichtlich haben sie aber genug zu fressen, sonst würden sie nicht wachsen. Springen tun sie auch noch nicht. Bin gespannt, ob ich heuer schon Nachwuchs von ihnen bekomme, sofern überhaupt Männchen und Weibchen sind.

@Andrea: Die Großlibellenlarven dezimieren meine Erdkrötenquappibestände auch immer gut um 2/3 bis sie soweit sind, dass sie an Land gehen. Ich seh dauernd irgendwo eine herumlungern mit einem Quappi in den Fängen. Einmal hab ich sogar eine beobachtet, die innerhalb von 10 Min. 2 Quappis gefressen hat...  aaaarme Quappis


----------



## Eowyn (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
ich hab ja jetzt auch ein paar Moderlieschen. 
Dazu hätt ich aber nu ne Frage. In meinen Büchern und Internet steht, diese Fischlies werden 6-7 Jahre alt.
Nun hab ich vorhin mal die Seite angeguckt wo die Fische hier beschrieben stehn. Da steht 2-3 Jahre. Werden die in der Praxis wirklich nicht älter? Das wär ja nur die halbe Lebenszeit wie in den anderen angegeben.


----------



## Kuton (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

An Anne,

2,19€ pro Stück ..... ich bin Reichhhhhh. :smoki

Also nicht sehen, ja, im großen Teich bei 10 Stück war das ab und zu der Fall.

Bei uns hüpfen auch die kleineren mal etwas aus dem Teich nach Mücken.

Ca 30 Stück und 8 Goldies habe ich dieses Wochenende zu meinem Vater in den Teich umquartiert.

Wer braucht noch Moderliesschen, nähe Karlsruhe ? 


Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Barbara,


> Dazu hätt ich aber nu ne Frage. In meinen Büchern und Internet steht, diese Fischlies werden 6-7 Jahre alt.


Die Altersangaben liegen da sehr weit auseinander, sie reichen je nach Quelle von 2 - 7 Jahren.
Die 6-7 Jahre habe ich bisher nur 2 x gelesen und das nur im Idealfall.
Ich würde das Durchschnittsalter im Teich auf etwa 3 - 5 Jahre ansetzen. 
2 Jahre erscheint mir da zu niedrig - 
Meine ältesten 20 sind jetzt schon minimum 3 Jahre alt (manche vllt. schon 4).
In wie weit nun Wasserqualität, Nahrungsangebot  und Teichgröße das Alter beeinflussen, erlaube ich mir, keine Aussage zu machen.
Die Zukunft wirds zeigen.
Meine momentan ca. 130 Moderlieschen dürfen sich auf ca. 18 000 Liter austoben.
Mit Sicherheit fühlen sie sich da wohler als in 1000L.
@Anne
2,19 € pro Stück find ich recht heftig.
2009 hätten sie bei De..ner 1 € das Stück gekostet.
Privat bekam ich meine für 0,5€ das Stück.
Aber wenn es in der Nähe keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, hätte ich auch bei 2,19 € zugeschlagen.
LG Markus


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Markus,

ich hatte sie ein paar Wochen vorher in einer Nachbarstadt auch für 1 € gesehen, war aber noch unschlüssig, ob sie in meinen Teich passen. Ich wollte mich erst informieren. Dort hatten sie nun keine mehr, also musste ich die für 2,19 € nehmen. Nicht so schlimm, habe ja keine 50 gekauft.  Unverschämt ist es trotzdem.

Die Moderlieschen vertragen sich sehr gut mit den Goldfischen. Soooo schön, ihnen zuzusehen. Leider tauchen sie weiterhin ab, sobald ich etwas näher an den Teich komme. Sie brauchen noch etwas Eingewöhnungszeit.

Hallo Ralf,

mein Teich ist ja nicht so groß, also übersichtlich. Und durch den hellen Sandboden bleiben die Lieschen natürlich gut sichtbar. Nächstes Jahr sieht es vielleicht schon anders aus, sobald die Pflanzen etwas durchgestartet sind.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo ihr Kleinfischfans.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu meinen Moderlieschen. Ich hab meine Lieschen seit letztem Jahr, den Winter haben sie gut überstanden und sie Stängeln, was das Zeug hält. Jetzt meine Frage: Sind die Lieschen dafür verantwortlich, dass meine Seerosenblätter von den Pflanzen abgerissen oder -gebissen an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen? Oder sind das die __ Schildkröten, die den Laich an den Stängeln abknabbern?  Oder anderes Getier, dass sich am den Eiern satt essen will? 

Wäre schade, weil die Seerosen vom letzten Jahr und noch nicht so kräftig sind.

Gruss in die Moderlieschen-Innung


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Was deine Seerosenblätter frisst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich kann dir definitiv sagen, dass es NICHT die Moderlieschen sind 
__ Schildkröten wär eine Möglichkeit, aber auch Seerosenzünslerlarven machen das gerne. Und man findet diese sehr schwer, weil sie sich zwischen 2 Pflanzenteilen verstecken. Ich hab voriges Jahr ca. 10 davon rausgefischt. Und heuer hab ich schon wieder Löcher in den Blättern, aber bisher noch keine Larven finden können. Die sind sooo geschickt im Verstecken...

Bezüglich Alter von MLs: ich hab gelesen, dass sie 5 Jahre alt werden.
Markus, wie kannst du denn erkennen, welche von deinen die ältestens 20 sind? Schauen die nicht alle gleich aus, sobald sie ausgewachsen sind?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Dany, 
ich kann sie momentan immer noch unterscheiden, da meine fast 2-jährigen immer noch
um einiges kleiner sind als die 3 - jährigen, wobei die heuer dann auch die Größe
von den 3-jährigen erreichen werden, dann kann ich sie Aufgrund der Größe nicht mehr
unterscheiden.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ach und ich dachte, sie wären dann mit 1-1,5 Jahren ausgewachsen...
wenn sie dann nur 3 Jahre alt werden, haben sie aber dann keine lange Erwachsenen-Zeit...


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Ellen,

__ Schildkröten und Lieschen - geht das gut? Knabbern die Schildkröten nicht die Fische an?

Ich denke auch, daß die Schildkröten für Dein Seerosen-Desaster zuständig sind.


----------



## Eowyn (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
danke euch für die Antworten. Hatte schon befürchtet, sie würden nicht lange leben. Wäre echt schade. Ich mag dieses geflitze durch den Teich. Meine AQ- Bewohner sind da ehe gemächlich, insofern kannte ich das bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Kuton (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Huhu,

Also ich denke schon, dass meine eingewanderte Gelbwangenschildkröte ein paar der Moder liesschen isst.
Aber es sind ja genug da.
Ist schon im 2.Jahr da und fühlt sich wohl.

Da bei den Schildis sowohl pflanzliche wie auch tierische Nahrung laut Internet normal ist.


Zum Thema 1 jährig 2 Jährig etc. Ich kann meine verschiedenen Generationen auch relativ gut auseinanderhalten. Allerdings sind die 2 Jährigen schon zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten und von unterschiedlichen Laichbeständen gekommen, also gibts hier auch Unterschiede.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Maifisch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo alle zusammen!!!! Ich bin ein weiterer Fan der ML´s. Ich habe meinen Teich seit letztem Jahr und habe ich mich nach gründlichem Rundumlesen auch für die Lieschen entschieden. Und ich habe es nicht bereut. Sie sind einfach schön anzusehen. Mittlerweile schwimmen viele kleine Lieschen rum, der Wahnsinn!!! Nun hab ich aber auch noch Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln im Teich. Bin echt gespannt, wie es da bald wuselt....... Springen hab ich meine ML´s leider auch noch ned gesehen, dass kann ich kaum noch erwarten. Bis jetzt hab ich so um die 30 Minifische geschätzt und noch drei weitere Brutplätze..... Ich hätt bestimmt welche abzugeben)


----------



## danyvet (17. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Über die Streßanfälligkeit (oder auch nicht) von MLs haben wir uns eh schon ausführlich ausgetauscht. In welchem Thread war das denn? 
aja, schon gefunden: hier, bitteschön 

Viel Spaß mit deinen Lieschen!!


----------



## danyvet (17. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hat ja eigentlich auch nix mit der ursprünglich beschriebenen Krankheit zu tun, aber irgendwie sind wir abgeschweift vom Thema


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bin traurig.....
Heute Morgen bei der ersten Gassirunde sah ich 2 Silberstreifen am Teichrand blitzen, hab mich sehr gewundert, aber konnte nicht gleich hin.....
Dann traf mich förmlich der Schlag: das waren 2 meiner großen Lieserln, tot!
Was mir am Teich die letzten Tage immer mal wieder aufgefallen war: am Morgen war das Wasser total trübe und hat sich im Laufe des Tages wieder aufgeklart. Hab das den Pflanzen zugeschoben, ich hatte einige Ausfälle und hab dann Nachschub besorgt. Dieses trübe Wasser hatten wir auch zu der Zeit, als wir Krötenbesuch hatten, die hat den ganzen Mulm aufgewirbelt. Kaum war sie weg, war der Teich wieder klar.
Hab mir dann die Fische angesehen, der eine hatte den Bauch förmlich wie aufgeschlitzt? Der andere hatte sowas wie Krallenstiche am Körper, als hätte ein Tier nach ihm gepatscht und nur gestreift.
Meine Vermutung, es könnte sich um eine der hier sehr zahlreich streunenden Katzen handeln, muss ich eigentlich vom Tisch weisen  - außer es ist ein außergewöhnlich wasserscheues Exemplar, der sandige Randbereich ist gänzlich unversehrt?
Irgendwer noch eine Idee???? (außer versteckte Kamera?)
Achja, Tragik am Rande: ich hatte nur ein Weibchen dabei..... Wie gesagt, ich hatte.......... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass bei meinen Babys doch noch das eine oder andere auftaucht..... Sonst wirds blöd......


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Das ist wahrlich traurig 



> Meine Vermutung, es könnte sich um eine der hier sehr zahlreich streunenden Katzen handeln, muss ich eigentlich vom Tisch weisen - außer es ist ein außergewöhnlich wasserscheues Exemplar, der sandige Randbereich ist gänzlich unversehrt?


Doch Katze oder doch nicht und dann ein wasserscheues Exemplar 
Katzen sind wasserscheu .... 

Gibt es Marder bei Euch


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, und wie, merken wir regelmäßig an unserem Auto, trotz Antimardermitteln, die sind denen egal......


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Dann könnten es doch auch die Marder gewesen sein 

Nur komisch das sie keine Abdrücke hinterlassen haben


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Eigentlich net sooo komisch, vorne sind gröbere Steine, hinten Erde/Mulch und niedere Stauden, die sich nicht leicht niedertreten lassen, v.a. sind dort auch einige CDs aufgehängt, um mir die Amseln vom Beet fernzuhalten. Die hatten heuer die Eigenheit mir ständig alle frisch gepflanzten Stauden rauszureißen. Achja, und direkt rund um den Teich sind sowieso auf 15-20 cm breite Platten.....
Was meinst.... Ich hab so ein grünes Gel gegen Katzen (die mir voriges Jahr wegen einem Mausloch über Wochen ein anderes Beet verwüstet haben): könnt ich das irgendwo dort patzieren? Ich muss meine Fischis doch irgendwie schützen!!


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Kannst das Gel ja probieren, aber ich würde es so anbringen das es keinesfalls in den Teich gelangen kann (Wind, Sturm oder Regen es auflöst und in den Teich pritschelt)

Habe mir gerade gedacht ... ein dünnes Brett so hoch das sie es nicht übersteigen können und auch nicht unten durch können, entlang des Teichrandes ... wenn sie dann drüber wollen müssen sie im Wasser landen  und nicht festen Grund unter den Füssen haben ...


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Huch! Stimmt, nein, an das hab ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht, das geht dann definitiv nicht!
Jetzt muss ich mein Teichlein schon verbarrikadieren, echt wahr! Mal schauen, wie wir das hinkriegen! Dank dir Helmut, für diesen Tip!


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

 wie traurig. Ist sicher, dass eines der beiden das Weibchen war? :?

Ich glaub schon, dass es eine Katze war. Ein Marder hat nicht so scharfe Krallen, die sind eher stumpf im Vergleich zu Katzenkrallen (ähnlich wie Kaninchenkrallen, oder Meerschweinchenkrallen). Glaube nicht, dass man mit diesen Krallen ein kleines Fischerl aufschlitzen kann. Katzen können ihre Arme erstaunlich weit ausfahren, wenn sie was haben wollen (go gadget arm  )


edit: eigentlich wollt ich was über meine MLs schreiben, aber das passt jetzt nicht


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bitte schreib nur drüber, Dany! Ich hab jedenfalls kein Problem damit!
Ja, es ist ganz sicher, die drei Verbliebenen stängeln alle drei an ihren Seerosenblättern! Witzig übrigens, dass genau *die* drei überlebt haben??? Vielleicht weil sie tiefer im Wasser beschäftigt waren? weil sie aufmerksamer sind als die anderen beiden es waren?


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hat sie vor ihrem Tod wenigstens schon Eier an die Stengel geklebt? Ich brauch ja noch ein paar Lieschens... :?

Nun also zu meinen:
Mir fällt auf, sie schwimmen jetzt so gut wie nicht mehr im Schwarm. Im Gegenteil, ich hab den Eindruck, sie (ver)jagen sich, sobald sie aufeinander treffen. 
Und sehen tu ich immer nur max. 3 auf einmal, weil sie sich jetzt vorwiegend unter den Seerosenblättern aufhalten. Da bleiben sie sogar manchmal für einige Sekunden ganz ruhig stehen und zucken nur mit der Schwanzflosse oder den Brustflossen.
Kann das sein, dass sie schon das stengeln üben bzw. nicht das stengeln selber, aber das bewachen des Stengels? Wenn das so ist, hab ich wohl auch vorwiegend Männchen. Aber wie gesagt, sie sind jetzt oft nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Dann heißts wohl abwarten!
Vielleicht musst ja mir demnächst Nachwuchs abgeben 
Ja, an drei Stängeln kleben EIer, die müssten demnächst schllüpfen, wahrscheinllich ziemlich gleichzeitig, da könnt die Chance steigen, dass welche überleben.. Von den Kleinen, die vor einer halben Woche von dem viertsen Stängel geschlüpft sind, hab ich kein einziges Baby gesehen..... Ich fürcht, da ist was schiefgelaufen gewesen....


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

ob meine heuer schon soweit sind? Und was, wenn ich auch nur Männchen hab? *seufz*
die ganze Hoffnung liegt jetzt in den Eiern auf deinen 3 Stengeln


----------



## Dawn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Wenn deine Kleinen so groß sind wie meine Kleinen hier, dann stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass du Nachwuchs bekommst, bitte, werden wir ja net alle das Pech haben, dass die nur Mannderln überlebt haben???


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Meine sind gut 4cm inzwischen  schon richtige Fischerl, sie sind auch schon breiter. Ich glaub, verhungern tun sie bei mir nicht, auch wenn sie noch immer kein Fischfutter annehmen


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,

das tut mir sehr leid mit den Lieserln - aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass es sehr wohl eine Katze gewesen sein könnte. Meine drei starren im Moment auch fasziniert auf die zuckenden Stengel vom Hahnenfuss. Das ist genau der Rhythmus, auf den Katz programmiert ist. Nur gut, dass die Stengel zu weit weg vom Rand sind.

Und ich hab auch schon Augen mit Schwanz im Wasser entdeckt. Also eher schwimmende Stecknadeln - das könnten eigentlich nur Elritzen sein. Hoffentlich.:beten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,
Wasser nun endlich bei 18°C und ein Seerosenblatt wird "bestängelt!" Sind einfach brave Lieserln! Und gestern Abend sind auch welche ganz zaghaft nach Insekten gesprungen! 

Ein P. promelas hat eine Folienfalte als Kinderstube ausersehen und bewacht sie eifrig. 

Die Bitterlinge habe es ja schon länger oberwichtig mit den __ Muscheln.

Also sind einige meiner Fische mit ihrer Vermehrung beschäftigt. Mal sehen, ob und wieviel da überlebt.

Das Schwarmverhlten der neuen N. lutrensis und neuen Lieserl hat sich gelegt, es schwimmen wieder alle durcheinander und nun benehmen sich auch die lutrensis nicht mehr so dominant.
Offenbar kennen sie nun den Teich und sie halten sich da auf, wo es ihnen gerade passt:
N. chrosomus, lutrensis und Lieserln mögen die Strömung des Filterauslaufes ganz gern, die Bitterlinge ihre Muscheln und die promelas sind überall.
Die chrosomus interessieren sich auch für die Muscheln, ich vermute, sie glauben die Bitterlinge hätten was feines zum Futtern gefunden. Sie sind nur an den Muscheln, wenn die Bitterlinge da rummachen. Den andern Fischen ist das aber wurscht. 

Meine chrosomus schillern super, ob sie wohl heuer einen ernsthaften Vermehrungsversuch starten? Allerdings könnte ich nicht behaupten, das die Weibchen nun schon etwas fülliger sind.

Und den Bestand der promelas kann ich bisher nicht, wie geplant aufstocken, ich finde keinen Händler. Mein Versuch von letztem Jahr, die Jungfische separat aufzuziehen hat nur leidlich geklappt und im Endeffekt nichts gebracht, da es kein Jungfisch über den Winter geschafft hat. Und die werden laut Literatur ja nur 2 Jahre alt. Wenn das so stimmt, sterben sie mir heuer aus 
Mal sehen....

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Moin,

auch bei mir wird endlich gestängelt. Ich versuche grad, ein Filmchen aufzunehmen. Alle sind eigentlich in Fischellaune, bis auf die Elritzen, die haben es ja schon hinter sich. 

Und da komme ich zu etwas Traurigem. Mein einziges Elritzenweibchen ist heute verstorben. Dümpelte einfach so am Teichrand. Und bevor ich draussen war, ums aufzukeschern, war leider unsere kleine Wildkatze schneller. Ich hoffe, sie hat wenigstens geschmeckt. 

Kann es sein, dass Elritzen nach dem Laichen sterben?  Oder das vier Kerle einfach zuviel waren? Eigentlich war sie so ganz munter. Naja, nicht so hyperaktiv wie die Jungs, aber sie hat sich auch nicht abgesondert. Und das die Katze vorher die "Finger" im Spiel hatte, kann ich ausschließen. Erstens hätte sie den Fisch an der Stelle nicht aus dem Wasser gekriegt, ohne reinzufallen, wenn der nicht still gehalten hätte und zweitens lag die Stelle überhaupt nicht auf der Elritzenschwimmroute.

Die gute Nachricht: Einige der Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr scheinen N. chrosomus zu sein. :freu


----------



## sl-power (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich hab gerade den ersten Nachwuchs des Jahres entdeckt! 

Bisher schwer zu erkennen, ob Moderlieschen oder __ Goldelritze... 
Hoffentlich kommen sie durch! :beten
Die __ Rückenschwimmer haben auch schon Nachwuchs bekommen... 

Aktuell sind glaube ich alle möglichen Laichplätze im Teich belegt!


----------



## Dawn (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Vor dem Dunkelwerden war ich nochmal beim Teich und hab die drei Gelege begutachtet und bin draufgekommen, dass da noch ein viertes Blatt belegt ist! An 3 Blättern sind sogar an der Unterseite der Seerosenblätter Eier abgelegt! Jetzt weiß ich, warum die Lieserln diesmal auch die Blattunterseiten pflegen!
Also bitte Daumendrücken, dass da wirklich Fische schlüpfen und nicht gleich gefressen werden!!!!

Achja, seit heute jagen die Großen den Nachwuchs vom Vorjahr von den Stängeln weg! Die scheinen nun doch endlich in Richtung vollwertiger Fisch zu werden - zumind. in Augen der drei erwachsenen Lieserln.


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi Christine,




blumenelse schrieb:


> Die gute Nachricht: Einige der Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr scheinen N. chrosomus zu sein. :freu




 

zeigen!!!



.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Werner,

das wird schwer - die halten ja nicht still.


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich hab heute ein Babylieserl entdeckt! Und wo eins ist, müssen sich noch mehr verstecken!!
Hach, ich freu mich!!! Das gibt Hoffnung!!!


----------



## danyvet (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

 juhuuu!!! super, Irene! Ich freu mich  *daumendrück*


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Ich freue mich auch mit Dir ....


----------



## Andreas A. (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,
das ist ja klasse. Hoffe es überleben viele.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Dank euch!
Irgendwie ist das schon beruhigend....... Und meine Hoffnung ruht am allermeisten in den Gelegen, aus denen in den nächsten Tagen geschlüpft werden soll - und das meine Vorjährlinge doch bald mal reif zum Legen sind - und auch mind. ein Weibchen dabei ist. Soviel Pech kann ja niemand haben


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,
ich drück Dir ganz fest die Daumen. 
Bei mir wird an minimum 15 Seerosenblättern gestengelt, aber junge hab ich noch keine
gesehen. Ich hoffe dass ich heuer mehr Erfolg im Teich habe als letztes Jahr.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Boah :shock Markus! Das ist ja wahnsinn!! Hoffe, es klappt diesmal, aber wenn nicht, hast du ja noch ziemlich viele MLs in Reserve. Ich stell jetzt mal eine Hypothese auf: Kann das sein, dass, wenn schon genug (Markus, du hast ja einige Hundert MLs, oder?) Fischerl im Teich sind, dass sie sich selbst regulieren, also ihren eigenen Laich auffressen, aber wenn z.b in einen Teich deiner Größe sagen wirnur 10 Fischerl drin sind, dass die Chancen für die Babies dann höher sind? Aber vielleicht (sehr wahrscheinlich) liegt es eh eher an den anderen Räubern, dass viele Babies nicht alt werden (so wie bei mir, wo die Libellenlarven alles fressen, was ihnen vor die Fangmaske kommt - den Fischerln sind sie ja sogar aktiv nachgeschwommen)


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Lieschenfreunde

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Wer hat __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich ... ich nämlich habe seit Freitag einen im Teich ...

Wenn ich jetzt :beten junge Lieserln in den Teich setzen würde, die wären doch ein gefundes Fressen 

Gelbrandkäfer sind doch sehr "gefräßig"


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

:help ich hab zum Glück keine, nur Furchenschwimmer. Und ich möcht auch keine haben, wenn ich ehrlich bin 
denke auch, dass die die Lieserln gleich fressen würden, vor allem, wenn du Babies reinsetzt. So wie meine Libellenlarven meine Lieserln dezimiert haben.... :?


----------



## Andreas A. (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich stell jetzt mal eine Hypothese auf: Kann das sein, dass, wenn schon genug ... Fischerl im Teich sind, dass sie sich selbst regulieren, also ihren eigenen Laich auffressen, aber wenn z.b in einen Teich deiner Größe sagen wirnur 10 Fischerl drin sind, dass die Chancen für die Babies dann höher sind? Aber vielleicht (sehr wahrscheinlich) liegt es eh eher an den anderen Räubern, dass viele Babies nicht alt werden ...



Hallo Dany,
Als ich meinen Lieschenteich vor 25 Jahren angelegt habe, habe ich da gleich im ersten Jahr 13 Moderlieschen hineingesetzt. Die haben sich in diesem "Pioniergewässer" stark vermehrt. Bis auf __ Molche dürften damals nicht allzuviel Räuber drin gewesen sein. Schon nach wenigen Jahren hatte ich über 100 Lieschen. Die Regulierung trat eher dadurch auf, dass die Lieschen wohl auf Grund von Nahrungsmangel nicht mehr so groß wurden. Kannibalismus hat da wahrscheinlich als Regulator kaum gegriffen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich jetzt die Population entwickelt, da viele Libellenlarven und andere Räuber vorhanden sind.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Dany

Ich glaub ich muß den zukünftigen Lieserln ein passendes Versteck anbieten .... Ideen 
Könnte mir eventuell einen umgedrehten Blumentopf vorstellen und das Entwässerungsloch auf 1cm verschliessen


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich fürcht, das wird nix nutzen. Meine Libellenlarven waren im Schwimmen genauso schnell wie die ML-Babies und sind ihnen nachgezischt. Und die MLs zischen im ganzen Teich herum, die sind dann garantiert am anderen Ende des Teiches, und ganz weit weg vom Blumentopf, wenn der Gelbrand sein Besteck wetzt 
Vielleicht verzupft sich der Gelbrand ja wieder, sonst wirst du wohl mit dem einen oder anderen Ausfall rechnen müssen. Am besten gaaanz viele Lieserl zulegen, damit der Gelbrand nie hungrig ist


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,


> Kann das sein, dass, wenn schon genug (Markus, du hast ja einige Hundert MLs, oder?)


Einige hundert sinds nicht aber so ca. 130 vlllt. auch 150 werdens schon sein.
Wie bereits im anderen Thread beschrieben, gabs im ersten Jahr bei ca. 20 Alttieren
ohne große Probleme im Teich ca. 100 junge ML - letztes Jahr dagegen keine. 
__ Molche hab ich 10 im Teich und auch über 100 Libellenlarven hab ich beim Abfischen gezählt. 


> Wer hat __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich


Gelbrandkäfer hatte ich einen einzigen im Teich, der hat mir das Umsetzen scheinbar übel
genommen, denn als ich ihn wieder zurück in den Teich setzen wollte war er verschwunden.


> Kannibalismus hat da wahrscheinlich als Regulator kaum gegriffen


Ich pers. schließe Kanibalismus nicht aus, da sich m. M. n. die ML bei Nahrungsmangel,
wohl auch am eigenen Nachwuchs vergreifen - aber beweisen kann ich`s nicht.
Versteckmöglichkeiten hätten meine ML`s schon im Teich.


> aber wenn z.b in einen Teich deiner Größe sagen wirnur 10 Fischerl drin sind, dass die Chancen für die Babies dann höher sind?


das vermute ich auch mal stark.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich über den gesamten Sommer an ca. 15 Seerosenblättern den Laich.
Diese Anzahl hab ich bereits jetzt schon gezählt - ist momentan lustig anzuschauen,
wenn sich fast jedes Seerosenblatt bewegt.


LG Markus - der schon sehnsüchtig auf Nachwuchs hofft.


----------



## Dawn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hier sind in den letzten Stunden alle Moderlieserln geschlüpft, und ich sehe tatsächlich, wie die keinen Augenpaare rumwuseln, schaut süß aus! Jetzt müssen wir hoffen, dass möglichst viele überleben! Naja, sind eh nur 3 Große und 6 Halbstarke im Teich..... Da dürfte doch was übrigbleiben um an andere Teiche dieses Forums zu übersiedeln. Und für mich ist vielleicht das eine oder andere Weibchen drin.....
Jedenfalls halte ich euch auf dem Laufenden!
Aja, zum Kannibalismus: hier haben voriges Jahr wirklich die Alten die Frischgeschlüpften verzehrt..... Ab einer gewissen Größe waren sie dann nur noch für die Libellenlarven interessant. Heuer wirds da sicher spannender: ich hab auch Plattbauchlarven drin, und die haben schon beachtliche Größe! Da werden vielleicht auch noch größere Babys zum Opfer fallen.... Mal schauen..... Wie gesagt, vielleicht kommt ja von den Halbwüchsigen noch das eine oder andere Gelege!


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> ist momentan lustig anzuschauen,
> wenn sich fast jedes Seerosenblatt bewegt.
> 
> 
> LG Markus - der schon sehnsüchtig auf Nachwuchs hofft.




oooooh!!! das kann ich mir vorstellen  Ich will das auch endlich bei mir haben! Die sollen sich beeilen mit dem Wachsen 



Dawn schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Größe waren sie dann nur noch für die Libellenlarven interessant. Heuer wirds da sicher spannender: ich hab auch Plattbauchlarven drin, und die haben schon beachtliche Größe! Da werden vielleicht auch noch größere Babys zum Opfer fallen....



Die Plattbauchlarven können aber nicht so toll schwimmen wie die Königslibellenlarven (sofern sie es überhaupt können - hab noch nie eine schwimmen gesehen). Insofern glaub ich nicht, dass es da große Ausfälle geben wird durch Libellenlarven. Oder hast du andere auch noch? Ich bild mir ein, voriges Jahr hast du gesagt, dass du keine großen Libellenlarven drin hast.

Ach, ich fiebere schon wieder mit euch mit!


----------



## Dawn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

ich müsst die Azurjungfern drin haben (da sind gestern einige geschlüpft! Und andere haben ihre Eier abgelegt, gleichzeitig und gleich neben der frisch geschlüpften  ) und halt die __ Plattbauch...... An sonstige kann ich mich nicht erinnern.....


----------



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschen & Co. - Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo und einen schönen Abend.

Und so habe ich wahrscheinlich die Antwort, warum von meinen Moderlieschen, die ich vor 2 Wochen eingesetzt habe, nur noch 3 übrig sind. Waren wahrscheinlich doch die Libellenlarven (ziemlich groß)...

Hmm, Hoffe ich mal, dass die restlichen die Kurve kriegen. Die Elritzen jedenfalls sind noch alle da....

Lg.
Micha


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus

Nur mal zur Illustration der Größe einer Larve der __ Königslibelle

Damals am Schwimmteich ...
   
Leider ist die am rückenliegende Larve tod ...
Größe war gut 6cm ....


----------



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschen & Co. - Kleinfische 2011*

Jupp, genau solche hab ich ihm Teich....

Lg.
Micha


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Juhhuuu!!!!!
Ich bin wieder Moderlieschenpapa.
Seit gestern schwimmt bei mir wieder ML - Nachwuchs  - allerdings - wie letztes 
Jahr hab ich diese wieder separat in ein Maurerschafferl gesetzt.
guckst Du https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=338399#post338399.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Gratuliere, Markus!!! toll
Freu mich schon wieder auf deine Berichte


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Markus,
bei uns schwirren auch seit dem Wochenende die Babys durch den Teich. Die sind superflink und viel schneller als unsere __ Schildkröten. Deshalb lasse ich der Natur ihren Lauf und die Kleinen im Teich.
Bin sehr gespannt, wieviele es noch werden, denn die Männers sind noch eifrig am stengeln.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
@ Dany dankeschön.
@ Ellen, gratuliere Dir recht herzlich, wie Du ja aus meinem anderen Thread weisst, mache
    ich nur deshalb diese Aktion, damit mein Nachwuchs gesichert ist.
Vor allem macht es ja nicht viel Arbeit und es ist so interessant den kleinen ML beim
Wachsen zuzusehen - in meinem relativ grossen Teich wäre das um einiges schwieriger.
LG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich gratuliere auch herzlichst. Ich hatte auch heftigst Nachwuchs, ich schätze mal so um die hundert. Und was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, noch drei Laichplätze.....) Es ist so schön, den Kleinen zuzusehen, wie sie rumwuseln....

LG Sonja


----------



## Dawn (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Gratuliere dir, MArkus! Und viel Spaß beim Beobachten! Meine wuseln jedenfalls meist im Flachbereich herum, dort ist das Wasser halt am komodsten....


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hier habe ich eine Publikation über Moderlieschen gefunden. Es geht in der Arbeit zwar um Rastermikroskopische Untersuchungen bei Moderlieschenerern, aber den Teil kann man beim Lesen (bei Desinteresse) getrost weglassen. Was mir gefallen hat sind die Ausführungen zur Biologie des Moderlieschen. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Super! Danke, Andreas!
(Bist du da einer von den Autoren?)


----------



## Andreas A. (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> (Bist du da einer von den Autoren?)


Hallo,
Nö, ich bin nicht der Andreas Arnold. Das wäre auch nicht mein Fachgebiet.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Andreas,
danke fürs einstellen, sehr interessant.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

:troet tatarataaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

einer meiner Teenies hat heute gestängelt!!!!!! 
Und hier der Beweis  (leider keine gute Qualität, es war zu weit weg und beim zoomen verliert das Ding an Schärfe, und durchs Wasser durch ja überhaupt.... :? )


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja Dany, dann wirst Du ja bald Lieschen-Omi. Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich "huch, was für ein komischer Fisch", bis ich merkte, dass das ein neugieriges Molchi war


----------



## Goldi2009 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Glückwunsch Dany! Auch Glückwunsch an Markus!  Und natürlich an alle, die bereits Lieschennachwuchs haben!

Seit Tagen stehe ich immer wieder am Teich und beobachte meine neu eingezogenen Lieschen - keine Spur von stängeln.  Na ja, vielleicht kommen sie ja noch drauf. Da meine Goldis alles fressen, werde ich sie wohl, sofern sie Nachwuchs bekommen, ebenfalls separat aufziehen. Habe ja nur 5 Moderlieschen - sie könnten dringend Gesellschaft brauchen!


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,
herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bei mir werden mittlerweile mehrere Gelege gepflegt (von verschiedenen Männchen). Gestern konnte ich das Ablaichen beobachten. Vielen Dank auch an Christine für ihr tolles Video. Hätte ich das vorher nicht gesehen, wäre mir der Laichvorgang vielleicht garnicht aufgefallen. Sieht so aus, als wenn der Lieschenmann jetzt zwei Gelege betreut. Da ich das aber nur mit Fernglas beobachten kann (mein Lieschenteich ist nicht wirklich beobachtungsfreundlich), bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher. Gibt es dazu von Euch Beobachtungen, dass ein Männchen an mehreren Stengeln pflegt?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dawn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, bei mir haben 2 Lieserln heuer je 2 Gelege gehabt! Jetzt beobachte ich auch noch stängeln, nur leider fehlt das zugehörige Weibchen, mein Vorjahrsnachwuchs ist nicht so frühreif wie Danys, obwohl aus demselben Wurf  Bissi bin ich schon neidisch auf Dany, ich glaub, ich hab ihr die falschen Fischis überlassen :evil
Nein, passt schon, Dany, i gfrei mi für di!!! Hoffentlich hast auch eine frühreife Fischdame, die deinem Männchen ihre Eier zur Bearbeitung überlässt!


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andreas,

ja - ich hab ein Lieschenmännchen, der drei Stengel bearbeitet - allerdings liegen die recht dicht bei einander.


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja das kann ich bestätigen. Liegen mehrere Stängel beieinander, dann ist da auch nur ein Männchen "zuständig". Ich kann die nur bewundern, mit welcher Inbrunst sie sich an die Arbeit machen. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hier mal was ganz anderes - das ist der Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr:



 




Das dürften allerdings Pimephales promelas sein. Die anderen sind einfach zu schnell für mich


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Wow!!! Wie groß sind die dann in etwa?

LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Sonja,

die sind alle so zwischen drei und vier Zentimeter. Und demnächst werde ich wohl welche verschenken.


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ach auch noch nicht so wie die "Großen". Die brauchen ihre Zeit um zu wachsen. Gut zu wissen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass sie mit nem Jahr ausgewachsen sind....

LG Sonja


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,
nach dem ich erst am Mittwoch ein ML im Filter hatte, habe ich heut geguckt und schon wieder war eines drin.
Der Wasserauslass des Filters : ein 100er HT-Rohr mit 90° Grad Krümmung, da fällt das Wasser dann in einen geschlitzten Baumstamm ( ungefähr 120 cm lang) und fließt dann in den Teich. 
Also schwimmt das ML gegen 6.000 l/h stromaufwärts, macht dann einen Satz ins  HT-Rohr  und dann hockt es im stockfsteren Filter. 
 Die N. chrosomus haben das auch schon fertig gebracht, aber das wundert mich weniger, die leben ja eigentlich in Bächen, aber das die ML auch stromaufwärts wollen :crazy

Da der Schlitz im Baumstamm zu schmal ist um das 100er HT-Rohr aufzunehmen, fällt das Wasser tatsächlich aus den Rohr in den Stamm, zwar nur wenige  Zentimeter..,  ML sind doch keine Lachse. Was wollen die "Stromaufwärts"? An der Quelle "stängeln"????

Es ist nicht so ganz einfach die Kerls aus dem Filter zu fangen, da stehen ja die Filtermattenbefestigungen im Weg....
Finden die denn da auch von selbst wieder raus? Sehen können die da überhaupt nix, nur die Strömung spüren. Dort, wo sie im Filter landen, strömt das Wasser von unten und dann eben ins HT-Rohr.
Was meint ihr, finden sie von selbst wieder raus?
Bisher hab ich mich nicht getraut, nur so zum Austesten, so einen kleinen Kerl im stockfinsteren Filter zu lassen! 
Der Aufenthalt da drin muss eigentlich auch total anstrengend sein, in der Kiste strömt es doch heftig.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine, 


> Und demnächst werde ich wohl welche verschenken.


 es ist so schade, das du so weit weg wohnst!!!!!

Von meinem Nachwuchs der 20 kleinen P. promelas hat es ja keiner geschafft, ROT ist einfach zu gut für die Fressfeinde :evil 
In ihrer natürlichen Farbe habe ich sie noch nie gesehen und auch die roten lassen sich hier nicht auftreiben. So muss ich sie bestellen und versenden lassen und kann froh sein, wenn ich rote bekomme, von den natürlich gefärbten ganz zu schweigen!!!!

Selbst ML sind nicht zu bekommen!!!! Die sterben den Händlern wohl unter den Fingern weg!
Gestern war ich in einem Zierfischhandel und da schwammen noch 5 ganz munter im Aquarium. Super dachte ich, die nimmst du mit.  Der Verkäufer fing sie aus dem Becken und während er die letzten noch fing, sind die 3, die schon im Beutel waren, nicht mehr richtig geschwommen und waren am verenden
 
Er hat die 2 im Becken gelassen, mit gutem Gewissen könne er die mir nicht geben..., ich wollte sie auch nicht mehr, das war schon übel genug den dreien im Beutel zuzugucken..,
über die Empfindlichkeit der ML beim Umsetzen habe ich hier im Forum ja schon gelesen, aber dass das gleich so sein kann.., 
 

Liebe Grüße
....nach ganz weit weg... bis zur Christine!
Andrea


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea! 
Ooooh das ist bitter. Ich hab meine ML von meiner Schwägerin bekommen und die haben den Wechsel wunderbar verkraftet. Ich hab sie nämlich im Eifer des Gefechts (also vor lauter Freude und Übermut) einfach aus ihrem Teich raus und in meinen rein..... aber die sind sofort frisch und munter rumgeschwommen. 
Wohnst du in Bayern? Dann könnt ich dir nächstes Jahr bestimmt welche abgeben. Hab z.Z. so +/- hundert.......

LG Sonja


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi Sonja,
 ich hab deine Postleitzahl schon gegoogelt, du bist schon ganz schön weit weg von mir! So ungefähr 300 km! Ob die Kerlchen so eine lange Autofahrt überstehen, im Beutel nur mit Luft über dem Wasser??? Ich glaub es nicht!

Aber  für dein liebes Angebot!!


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Och doch so weit. Also ich würd mal eher auf nein tippen. So lange packen die das nicht. Ausser du baust ein ganzes Aquarium in deinen Kofferraum, damit könnt es gehen und deine ganze Nachbarschaft versorgen.... Der mobile Fischverkauf, grins. 
Ich will ja auch nicht zuviel versprechen, erst mal sehen, wieviele noch übrigbleiben. Die Natur haben wir ja auch noch.
Vllt kennst du ja jemanden, der in meiner Nähe wohnt, dann denk an mich. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Es ist nicht zu glauben: Eben habe ich nochmal in meinen Filter gelinst und:
2  spinnerte Lieschen waren drin

die lass ich jetzt bis morgen nach der Arbeit mal doch da hocken und hoffe, das sie bis dann von selbst wieder rausgefunden haben.
Nach dem, was ich bei dem Händler gesehen habe, mag ich die nicht so gern da rausfischen!!

Frei nach dem Obelix Spruch:
Die spinnen, die Moderlieschen!


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea,

das ist für Lieschen, N. chrosomus und Elritzen völlig normal. Wenn ich den Bachlauf abschalte, in den sie eigentlich gar nicht rein kommen, weil die Kante viel zu hoch ist  , um den Filter zu reinigen kann ich regelmäßig welche von den Burschen rausklauben. Meistens am Fuße des Wasserfalls  Den haben sie noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



> das ist für Lieschen, N. chrosomus und Elritzen völlig normal.


aha, also für Lieschen auch, dann nehme ich mal zurück, das sie __ spinnen
bleibt nur noch die Frage ob sie da wieder rausfinden 
oder ob ich was basteln muss, damit sie da nicht mehr reinschwimmen können


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Doch, das werden sie. Meine waren wenn es Futter gab, alle wieder da! Zur Zeit hab ich einen spinnenden Frosch. Ein Babygrasfrosch krabbelt in den Auslaufschlauch des einen Filters, stemmt sich das Überlaufrohr hoch und sitzt dann im Filter. Ich hab schon versucht, ihm zu erklären, dass da keine __ Fliegen vorbeikommen - das nächste Mal sitzt er wieder drin


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

 gut, Christine, nun hast du ein  spinnertes Viech  


wenn die Lieserln wieder aus dem Filter finden, hab ich kein Problem 
 
vielleicht kapieren sie ja, das am Ende der Strömung nur ein olles dunkles Loch ist 

Dauernd im Filter nachgucken ist auch Streß für die Kerls: plötzlich taghell
und dann versuchen sie, total panisch, neben den Schwämmen in den Filtersumpf abzutauchen und so wie das aussah, hat das auch geklappt, ich konnte nur noch einen rumflitzen sehen

dann lass ich die beiden mal schön in Ruhe - ist eh schon spät - und guck mal morgen Abend nach, da müsste sie der Hunger ja schon wieder zurück in den Teich getrieben haben


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo, 
habe heute auch ca. 15 ML-Babys am Teichrand schwimmen sehen. Sie waren ca. 0,5 - 0,7 und 1cm groß. Wie alt sind sie und können sie aus einer Brut sein? Wie lange dauert es und wie groß müssen sie sein, bis sie groß genug sind, daß sie die Goldis nicht mehr fressen?


----------



## danyvet (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Dawn schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir haben 2 Lieserln heuer je 2 Gelege gehabt! Jetzt beobachte ich auch noch stängeln, nur leider fehlt das zugehörige Weibchen, mein Vorjahrsnachwuchs ist nicht so frühreif wie Danys, obwohl aus demselben Wurf  Bissi bin ich schon neidisch auf Dany, ich glaub, ich hab ihr die falschen Fischis überlassen :evil
> Nein, passt schon, Dany, i gfrei mi für di!!! Hoffentlich hast auch eine frühreife Fischdame, die deinem Männchen ihre Eier zur Bearbeitung überlässt!



Ich fürcht, der eine stängelnde ist der einzige, der schon so frühreif ist. Er stängelt jetzt schon 3 Tage durchgehend ohne Erfolg. Hoffe, er denkt nebenbei auch noch ans Fressen, nicht, dass er vor Liebeskummer eingeht :?


----------



## Dawn (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich denk mal, der wirds überleben 
Meine Herren stängeln auch seit Tagen umsonst, dazwischen holen sie sich immer wieder was fressbares....
Sind ja noch ein paar Wochen..... Meine Babys sind voriges Jahr ja erst Mitte Juli geschlüpft, also hab Geduld kopfkratz


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Kann mir Jemand sagen, wie lange es dauert bis die Lieschen ca. 4 cm groß sind.


----------



## danyvet (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Das kommt drauf an, wann sie geboren werden. Meine/Irene´s Babies sind letztes Jahr Mitte Juli geschlüpft und waren, als ich sie geholt hab, Ende August ca. 2cm. Bis zum Winter sind sie dann nicht mehr viel gewachsen, vielleicht noch einen halben cm. 
Im Frühjahr, als ich sie das erste mal wieder entdeckt hatte, waren sie immer noch nicht größer als vor dem Winter! Und jetzt sind sie ca. 4 bis 4,5cm


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Tja, wenn ich das wüßte, die Großen sind jetzt ca. 1 cm. Dann müssten sie in gut 2 Monaten ca. 3 cm haben. Dann hoffe ich, daß sie dann zu groß für die Goldis sind...


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Guten Morgen,

ich glaube, meine Moderlieschen bekommen Nachwuchs!

Ein Moderlieschen bewacht eine Ecke des Teiches, in der ein Büschel __ Wasserpest  ist. Muss doch nicht immer an Seerosenstängeln sein, oder? Es schwimmt davor immer hin und her, verjagd die anderen Lieschen.  Und jetzt? Rausnehmen und extra aufziehen oder abwarten? Meine verfressenen Goldis lassen sonst bestimmt keine Moderlieschen durchkommen. 

Mal weiter beobachten! Hoffentlich täuche ich mich nicht. :beten

Euch allen einen schönen Tag am Teich.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


meine Lieserln finden nicht aus dem Filterkasten, die waren beide heute noch drinn. 
Und die schaffen es tatsächlich, sich an den Filtersschwämmen vorbei in den Filtersumpf zu zwängen 
da hockt nun der eine , den andern konnte ich erwischen.

 Zum Kuckuck aber auch! 

 Nun darf ich warten,  bis der da raus kommt, damit ich ihn fangen kann 
und dann muss ich den Zugang irgendwie verbauen 
ohne dass sich das Wasser staut :beten
und hoffen, das die nicht auf die Idee kommen, wie die Lachse zu springen und dann auf dem Trockenen landen :beten


[OT]Letztes Jahr hatte ich definitiv einen auf beiden Augen erblindeten lutrensis entdeckt und bei einem notropis war ich mir nicht so sicher, ob der nicht auch einäugig daher kommt, dieses Frühjahr habe ich ein einäugiges Lieserl entdeckt, 
wie die armen Kerle zu diesen Verletzungen kommen ist mir schleierhaft
aber
möglichwereise sind die Filterexpeditionen eine Erklärung dafür  dann habe diese Fischerl zwar rausgefunden aber leider mit Blessuren 
der Filterauslauf wird dicht gemacht [/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

ZU Dany muss ich noch dazu sagen, dass meine Lieserln voriges Jahr einfach auch seeehr spät abgelaicht haben, dadurch waren sie im Herbst halt noch wirklich klein! Vielleicht kannst den Vergleich im Thread von Moderlieschenking (wenn ich mich nicht irre) ansehen? Er hat das Wachstum seiner Kleinen echt gut dokumentiert.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus zusammen,
heute wollte ich euch nur kurz berichten, dass ich auch im Teich ca.  50 ML Babies
schwimmen sehe. Der Größe nach dürften sie auch in etwa so alt wie die ML`s in 
meinem Schafferl sein.( ca. 5 - 7 Tage)
Anbei ein Bild - sie halten sich meistens im sonnigen Bereich des Teiches und auch
immer ganz in Ufernähe auf.
Vielleicht habe ich ja heuer Glück und es kommen auch wieder Junge im Teich durch :beten

LG Markus


----------



## Andreas A. (28. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
jetzt sind auch in meiner Maurerwanne ca 40 ML geschlüpft. Es scheinen aber noch einige intakte Eier da zu sein, ich lass also den Stengel noch in der Wanne. Im Teich konnte ich noch keine ML entdecken. Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich entwickeln. Leider halten sich die Fische immer so etwa 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche auf, so dass es noch keine Bilder gibt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Maifisch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andreas,
ich schick dir mal Bilder, damit du ungefähr weisst, nach was du suchen musst. Hab meinen Nachwuchs gestern in der Flachwasserzone erwischt...
Ich hoffe, man kann was erkennen....

Lg Sonja


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Sonja

Erstmal 



Alles, alles Gute 2

Sehr schön deine ML


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Sonja,
vielen Dank für die Bilder. Wie sie aussehen, weiß ich aus meinem Maurerwannenaufzuchtbecken. Nur im Teich ist es schwierig mit dem Auffinden.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Huhu,

hab grad im Teich einen Stoßtrupp "Augen mit Schwanz" beim Sonnenbaden entdeckt   

Sollten eigentlich Lieschen sein :beten


----------



## elkop (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

meld mich zurück, ihr lieben !! nach 10-wöchiger krankheit,  bin ich dem sensenmann nochmal von der schippe gesprungen :angst :freu

voriges jahr hat mich meine nachbarin mit 5 moderlieschen beglückt. die haben alle überlebt und sind gerade dabei, nachwuchs zu züchten. eierlein liegen entlang der seerosenblätter und werden akribisch bewacht. meingott ist es schön, wieder bei meinem teichlein zu sitzen!


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ohje ohje, Elke, was machst denn für Sachen 

Dann mal willkommen zurück :knuddel


----------



## Dawn (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Schön, dich wiederzulesen, Elke!
Und toll, dass deine Lieserln auch überlebt haben! Wünsch dir viele, viele, kleine Nachwuchsfischerln!!!! Und dass du ab jetzt wieder brav gesund bleibst!!!


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

So, hier mal die heute entdeckte Rasselbande:


 

 
Die haben tatsächlich schon eine Gesamtlänge von ca. 12 - 14 mm. Und vorhin habe ich die nächste Partie entdeckt - aber die sind erst 2 bis 3 mm, die krieg ich nicht fotografiert.

Und hier - extra für Andrea - die spinnerte __ Elritze:


 (macht nur ein Päuschen)
Da, wo der rote Kringel ist, etwa 50 cm höher als der Wasserspiegel des Teiches:


 
Gestern war es ein N. chrosomus-Männchen, das da rumkrabbelte, neulich ein Lieschen. Alles kleine Möchtegern-Lachse


----------



## wp-3d (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Gestern war es ein N. chrosomus-Männchen, das da rumkrabbelte, neulich ein Lieschen. Alles kleine Möchtegern-Lachse




Hi Christine,

gelegendlich die Fadenalgen von den Steinen kurzrasieren,

Die kleinen dummen Lachse könnten sich mit den Kiemendeckel verfangen.


.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Werner!

Wird sofort erledigt! Danke für den Tip 

Gibt es bei Ebay eigentlich einen Fadenalgen-Rasierer


----------



## wp-3d (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Ebay eigentlich einen Fadenalgen-Rasierer





den hast Du doch in den Fingerspitzen.


.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

den hier:
[ASIN]B0000YOKSO[/ASIN]
leg ich aber manchmal doch aus der Hand


----------



## bekamax (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



> Und hier - extra für Andrea - die spinnerte __ Elritze:


aalso,
ich habe den Stamm jetzt am Teichende mit einem Netz dichtgemacht! Die 2 Lieserln saßen nach 2 Tagen  immer noch in stockdusteren Filter! Und nachdem ein Trupp N. lutrensis dauernd vor dem Baumstamm patroulliert, war das vermutlich schon ganz sinnvoll. 

_(....edit by Blumenselse - dieser Teil des Beitrages wurde in ein neues Thema verschoben...)_

etwas unglücklich und ratlos
Andrea


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

übrigens - von wegen eine spinnerte __ Elritze - heute Abend war es ein ganzer Trupp bestehend aus 6 N. chrosomus und 3 Elritzen. Ich habe das Gefühl, die lernen von einander  oder es ist ein Wettbewerb


----------



## Maifisch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Guten morgen!
Erstmal danke an Helmut für die Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag -- hat mich echt gefreut. 
Die Bilder sind echt gut gelungen, hätt ich nicht gedacht.  Ich hab das Glück, wenn ich mich an den Teich setze, dann kommen die alle an und schwimmen fleißig hin und her..
Aber auch die anderen Bilder sind klasse geworden.
LG Sonja


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

2 meiner 5 Lieschen sind definitiv Männchen. Sind jetzt nämlich schon 2 Stängler am Werk 
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass auch noch ein Weibchen unter den Fünfen ist :beten


----------



## Dawn (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Meine Kleinen sind auch seit heute aktiv. Ich vermute, eins ist ziemlich sicher ein Weibchen, 2 sind sicher Männchen, von den restlichen dreien weiß ich (noch) nix.....
Außerdem hab ich einen Schwarm mit 10 Babys entdeckt. Vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr, mal warten....


----------



## Eowyn (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hab ja erst seit wenigen Wochen Moderlieschen, aber heute hab ich entdeckt, dass eines an einer Seerose stängelt. Ganz viele Eier kleben dran. 
Dachte eigentlich ich habe Jungfische.
Bin schon gespannt, ob meine Libellenlarven und leider Gelbrandkäferlarven welche über lassen.


----------



## Dawn (6. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Kurzer Zwischenstandbericht:
In meinem Teich tummeln sich dzt. 3 ausgewachsene (leider alle drei Männchen), 6 halbwüchsige und ca. 30 1-1,5 cm kleine Moderlieserln. Wenn das so bleibt, kann ich sicher an dich, Dany, falls du noch Bedarf hast, und dich, Helmut, in ein paar Wochen einige Fischerln abgeben! Das ist definitiv zuviel heuriger Nachwuchs für mein kleines Teicherl.
Nachdem die Großen und einige der Halbwüchsigen tüchtig stängeln, könnte ich heuer auch noch eine späte Brut erwarten, mal schauen, ob die Weibchen auch so frühreif wie die kleinen Männchen sind..


----------



## danyvet (6. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Mein erster Stängler hat gestern auch immer noch gestängelt. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht auch schon Eier drauf sind. Tun die auch noch stängeln, wenn Eier drauf sind? Ich seh nicht so gut hin, is so weit weg. Bilde mir aber ein, ich sah da einen weißen Strich. Allerdings links und rechts am Stängelt... könnte sich also um eine optische Täuschung handeln und es war nur der feine Härchensaum, der von der Sonne beschienen wurde....
Der 2. hat seinen Stängel anscheinend wieder aufgegeben.

Das wär super, Irene, wenn ich noch ein paar kriegen könnt. Es sind jetzt schon 25 Königslibellen geschlüpft, d.h., die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie es diesmal überleben, können ja kaum mehr viele Libellenlarven im Teich sein


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Ich wäre bereit 

und würde mich riesig freuen


----------



## Dawn (6. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Dann teilts euch die Kleinen auf, wenn sie groß genug sind! Ich denk, bis dahin wirds schon noch ein bissl dauern, so 1 Monat oder so.....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Freunde der Kleinfische!
Nun lese ich gerade, Christine hat so reichlich Nachwuchs bei ihren Dickkopfkärpflingen gehabt, das sie die Kleinen vergiebt - die Wildform.
Boah!
Meine haben letztes Jahr auch fleißig gefischelt und damit das mit dem Nachwuchs auch wirklich klappt, habe ich außerhalb des Teichse versucht, welche groß zu ziehen. Leider sind die Kerlchen, leuchtend orange wie sie waren, komplett den Fressfeinden zum Ofer gefallen.
Nun hat sich ein Weibchen eine Folienfalte als Bruthöhle ausgesucht und der Fischerich bewacht den Laich eifrig. In der Hoffnung, das viele Kärpflinge soviel Nachwuchs haben, das wenigstens 10 nicht gefressen werden, habe ich noch 30 dazu bestellt. Die sind aber erst 2 cm lang, vermutlich zu jung/klein zum "fischeln".
Über diese Bezugsaddresse kann ich im nächsten Jahr auch die Wildform bekommen :beten bei normaler Färbung hat der Nachwuchs vielleicht eher eine Chance. (Vom __ Bitterling- und Lieserln-Nachwuchs sind ja auch ein paar durchgekommen!)

Nun wird bei Moderlieschens in euern Teichen ja schon eifrig gestängelt - bei mir nicht 
Vermutlich sind 16°C noch zu wenig um die Herrschaften in die richtige Laune zu versetzen.
Einzig meine Bitterlinge sind unermüdlich mit ihren __ Muscheln beschäftigt, da sind die aber schon seit März zu Gange. Aber das ist auch mehr Vorspiel wie ernsthafte Versuche, die Weibchen haben noch, wenn überhaupt, kurze Legeröhren.

Ohne Stängler kann ich wenigstens ohne viel Überlegen und gucken die Seerosenblätter dezimieren, die habe schon den halben Teich in Beschlag genommen, ich seh keine Fische, das Wasser bekommt weniger Sonne und die Fischlein können keinen Anflug jagen - also raus mit den Blättern (und der Biomasse).

Ist übrigens wirklich lustig, die einzelnen Arten schliesen sich zu größenmäßig passenden Gruppen zusammen und nicht nach Arten getrennt. Somit sind Trupps mit 1,5 bis 2 cm unterwegs, dann die 2 -3 cm. Die stehen an der Oberflächeund genießen nach Tagen wieder einmal die Sonne. Die ausgewachsenen sind da, wo sie was zu futtern finden, also zwischen den Pflanzen am rumpicken oder in der Strömung, wohl in der Hoffnung, dort würde etwas Nahrhaftes angeschwemmt.
Und allgegenwärtig: unmassen von Großlibellenlarven! Die dürften ruhig mal schlüpfen! Aber da tut sich auch noch nicht so viel - vermutlich auch wegen des Kälteeinbruchs. Und da die Larven zum Teil wohl um die 3 Jahre bis zum Schlupf im Wasser leben wird die Anzahl der Räuber vermutlich nicht merklich weniger, wenn einige nun endlich zu __ Libellen werden. 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die sich gerade an ihren munteren Fischchen freut


----------



## danyvet (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Fischerich klingt witzig 
Ja, die Libellenlarven... :evil haben meine Krötenquappis wieder ganz schön dezimiert. Zum Glück sind bei mir schon ganz viele geschlüpft :beten


Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: habe inzwischen schon 3 stängler! Und heute morgen sah ich etwas, das aussah wie die Paarung in Christines Video! 
Mal sehen, ob da was überlebt


----------



## Dawn (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

*boah*, toll! Dann hoff ich, dass du auch die Eier erkennen kannst, sollte man eigentlich jetzt schon sehen können!
Bei mir wird sehr zaghaft gestengelt, mal von den alten, mal von den Mittleren, mal sehen, ob die heuer noch was zsammenbringen.... Immerhin sind ja so 30 Babys vorhanden..... Hätt halt gern mehr für euch gehabt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

hallo zusammen,
ich könnte mehr als genug ML - Laich  in Richtung Österreich abgeben, aber wegen ML - Laich
500 km einfach fahren, das wäre schon etwas zu weit..
Ob man Seerosenstängel verschicken könnte ????
LG Markus


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ob man Seerosenstängel verschicken könnte ????





wiso nicht?

wasserdichte Kunststofftüte mit 1/3 tel Teichwasser und 2/3 tel Techn. Sauerstoff z.B.von einem autogenen Schweißgerät einer Werkstatt.

Dann können die Eier locker 7 Tage mit normaler Post auf Reise gehen und Jungfische kommen beim Empfänger an.


.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@Markus & Werner
das ist eine geniale Idee!!! Viel einfacher als kleine Fischchen zu versenden!!!


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich hab EIER!!! Auf zumindest einem meiner Stengel!!! 
Beweisfoto folgt später, muss jetzt mit Hundsimaus in die Hundeschule


----------



## Dawn (16. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


Suuuuuuuuuuupääääääääääääääääääär!!! *mitkreisch*!!!!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,


> Ich hab EIER!!! Auf zumindest einem meiner Stengel!!!


super
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

so, hier das versprochene Foto, allerdings gaaaanz schlecht, unscharf und so, geht einfach ned besser durchs Wasser durch 
aber viel besser sieht man´s in real auch ned :? aber grad so, dass ich mir zu 99,9999% sicher bin, dass es Eier sind 

 

edit: sorry, hab ned gsehen, dass es verdreht ist...


----------



## Goldi2009 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hey, super Dany!!! Endlich kommt der ersehnte Nachwuchs! toll Freue mich für Dich!


----------



## Dieter_B (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Guten Morgen,
meine ML sind schon seit Wochen am Laichen, sogar am Teichthermometer hat eine Eier abgelegt und andere sogar an den Schwimmpflanzen.
Aber wenn die Goldfische das entdecken....:?
Bin mal gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr irgendwo im Teich einige Junge entdecken werde.
Ca. 20 Stk. habe ich in einem Eimer schlüpfen lassen und sie dann erst nach einigen Tagen umgesetzt.


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@Anne: bitte nicht verschreien :beten da kann noch viel passieren, bis sie so groß werden, dass sie gute Überlebenschancen haben. Die Molchis werden die Eier vermutlich lieben, die Libellenlarven werden sich auf die frisch geschlüpften Babies stürzen, so die Molchis noch Eier übrig gelassen haben, usw. usf.... :?
Wenn nur 1-2 pro Jahr überleben und geschlechtsreif werden, hab ich schon gewonnen, denn dann wird der Bestand zumindest erhalten bleiben, es muss ja nicht so wurrln wie bei Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo, 
ich lese hier vom Stängeln und von kleinen Fischstäbchen...
bei mit tut sich kaum was 
das eine "wackelnde" Seerosenblatt war wohl nur ein Test und der Dickkopfkärpfling bewacht  immer noch seine Folienfalte, die Bitterlinge wuseln seit Monaten um ihre __ Muscheln - aber ich kann keinen Fischstäbchen sehen. 
Nun überlege ich, das es an meinen "nur" 18°C Wassertemeratur liegen könnte.

Ist es einfach noch zu kalt bei mir zum "Fischeln"?

Welche Temperatur hat euer Wasser?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea,

ich hab bisher noch nicht gemessen, werde aber heute nachmittag mal das Thermometer in den Teich halten. Gefühlsmäßig hat es so um die 23 - 25 °C 
Es fühlt sich jedenfalls ziemlich ähnlich warm an wie mein Pool und das hat laut Thermometer 28°C, aber das glaub ich nie und nimmer, denn ich muss immer noch ein bisschen jodeln, wenn ich mich im Pool versenke


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi Dany, 
ich hab gerade gegoogelt:
hier finde ich für Bitterlinge


> Das Ablaichen erfolgt in Wassertemperaturen von 12 bis 24 Grad Celsius,  wobei die Wassertemperaturen von 15 bis 21 Grad Celsius für das  Ablaichen optimaler sind.


und hier für die Lieserln


> laicht bei einer Wassertemperaturen von über 18° C ab.


das erklärt, warum meine Bitterlinge sich schon seit längerem für die __ Muscheln interessieren und die Lieserln nicht stängeln....

bei den Pimephales promelas ist es schwierig etwas zur Nachzucht zu finden,
hier steht aber wenigstens 


> Diese Fische bevorzugen eine Temperatur von 10 bis 21°C


also auch eher kühl...

vermutlich ist es den Lieserln wirklich noch zu kalt bei mir!
Mein Teich hat reichlich "Wanderschatten" durch die Trauerweiden. Das Sonnenlicht reich durchaus für die Pflanzen im Teich, auch die Seerosen blühen, aber mein Wasser erwärmt sich nicht so stark. Selbst im Hochsommer letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht über 22°C, und meine ML haben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, spät gestengelt. Die N. chrosomus waren auch Ende August am "fischeln".
Da war ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die Fische nicht erst zu dem Zeitpunkt ihre Geschlechtsreife erreicht hatten, die hatte ich ja erst neu eingesetzt.
Aber deine ML, jung wie sie sind, haben abgelaicht und stängeln....

umpf! Da habe ich mich letztes Jahr gefreut, das ich mir keine Gedanken über zu hohe Wassertemperaturen und Sonnensegel machen brauche - nun stellt sich heraus, dass das auch die "Fischelei" in Grenzen hält - 
Letztes Jahr habe ich mich gesorgt, ob mein später Nachwuchs auch über den Winter kommt, die Fische, die es geschafft haben, sind so zwischen 2 - 3 cm.
Ob sie auch langsam wachsen, wenn das Wasser eher kühl ist?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die erst wieder ab Juli/August nach Nachwuchs guckt!


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

hey, super, danke für die Recherche! 

...was wiederum die Hypothese entkräftet, dass Sonneneinstrahlung und dadurch warmes Wasser Algen fördert. Oder hast du NUR die Cyanos und sonst keine Faden- oder sonstige Algen?

Meine MLs sind jetzt schon so ca. 4-5 cm groß, und ich hab gelesen, dass die Weibchen größer werden als die Männchen. Ich seh jetzt zwar nie alle 5 auf einmal, weil sie nicht im Schwarm schwimmen und außerdem ein Großteil meiner Wasseroberfläche mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt ist, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass eines wesentlich größer ist als 2, die ich immer stengeln sehe. Also muss das größere das Weibchen sein (oder eines der vielleicht _beiden _Weibchen? denn ich seh immer nur max. 3 glz. stengeln...).

In der Literatur steht auch, dass ML noch im ersten Lebensjahr Nachwuchs zeugen. Das passt bei meinen, denn die müssten jetzt ca. 11 Monate alt sein. Hätte ich mir noch im März, als ich die ersten 2 nach dem Winter wieder sah, nie gedacht, dass sie dann so schnell wachsen, denn da waren sie noch genauso groß wie im Spätherbst, als ich sie das letzte mal davor gesehen hab. Aber bei der Menge an Kleinstlebewesen, die es in meinem Teich gibt, wundert es mich eigentlich eh nicht so sehr. Irrre, was sich da abspielt, wenn man die __ Nase knapp über den Wasserspiegel hält und mal so in 10cm Tiefe fokussiert, dort wo die Sonne rein strahlt. Da wurrlts... Mein Fischfutter werd ich wohl, wenns Ende des Jahres abgelaufen ist, wegwerfen können, denn sie nehmen es eh nicht an. Die sind sooo scheu...


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Naja, wenn vor dir auf einmal so ein Riese auftauchen würd, würdest wahrscheinlich auch rasch wegschwimmen 
Spaß beiseite......
Hier haben die MDs, die gleich alt wie die von Dani sind (auch aus den selben Gelegen!!!) noch keine Anstalten gemacht, Nachwuchs zu zeugen, im Moment stängelt auch kein einziger Fisch!
Dafür sind der Nachwuchs von heuer richtig groß geworden, man sieht mit freiem Auge, dass es schon"richtige" Fische sind, mit kleinen Flossen, so niedlich! Ich schätze sie auf knapp 1,5 cm.
Ich schätze, wenn die so weitertun, können sie in wenigen Wochen umziehen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

[OT]





> ..was wiederum die Hypothese entkräftet, dass Sonneneinstrahlung und  dadurch warmes Wasser Algen fördert. Oder hast du NUR die Cyanos und  sonst keine Faden- oder sonstige Algen?


Dany, ich hab doch kein Mikroskop!!!!
Ich habe bestimmt auch andere Algen, aber die sind dann in dem Cyano-Rasen. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, ich hätte nur Cyanos!!!!


> und  sonst keine Faden- oder sonstige Algen?


aaalso, ich sehe nur das Zeug, das um die Pflanzen wächst, keine feste Konsistenz hat sondern sofort zerfällt und mehr oder weniger unangenehm riecht.

Die Hypothese


> dass Sonneneinstrahlung und  dadurch warmes Wasser Algen fördert


 halte ich auch für, soft ausgedrückt, bullshit.
Algen sind mit so wenig zufrieden, da würde ich eher befürchten, das im Umkehrschluss mein Teich zu schattig und kühl für die höheren Pflanzen wird!
Oder, wenn ich weiter mit Macht und Gewalt versuche, Phosphat zu binden, das der Gehalt davon für die höheren Pflanzen nicht mehr reicht und die Algen dann freie Bahn haben.
[/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Irene


> Hier haben die MDs, die gleich alt wie die von Dani sind (auch aus den  selben Gelegen!!!) noch keine Anstalten gemacht, Nachwuchs zu zeugen, im  Moment stängelt auch kein einziger Fisch!


na das beruhigt mich...
aber ich kapier das nicht:


> Dafür sind der Nachwuchs von heuer richtig groß geworden, man sieht mit  freiem Auge, dass es schon"richtige" Fische sind, mit kleinen Flossen,  so niedlich! Ich schätze sie auf knapp 1,5 cm


Nachwuchs von 2011 oder 2010??
Mein Nachwuchs von 2010 ist auch so um den Dreh... im Verhältnis zu den Erwachsenen noch richtig klein

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Heuer = 2011


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Die N. chrosomus waren auch Ende August am "fischeln".



Hi Andrea,

bei mir waren sie gestern schon das 3. mal am laichen.
Temperaturen ab18°C reichen aus.

 

hier noch ein Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkZVHNshPGc&feature=channel_video_title


.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hllo Irene, 
dann hattest du heuer (2011 ) also schon "Stängler"!
Und meine von 2010 sind dann mal eben so groß wie deine von 2011!


Also was soll ich denn nun davon halten???
Doch zu kalt mein Teich
oder
nix zu fressen drin!!!
Dany schreibt:


> Aber bei der Menge an Kleinstlebewesen, die es in meinem Teich gibt,  wundert es mich eigentlich eh nicht so sehr. Irrre, was sich da  abspielt, wenn man die __ Nase knapp über den Wasserspiegel hält und mal so  in 10cm Tiefe fokussiert, dort wo die Sonne rein strahlt. Da wurrlts...


Hmpf, ist bei mir nicht so!!!! Das war während der Schwebealgenphase so, dann nicht mehr. Danach konnte ich die winzigen Wusler nur noch nachts mit der Taschenlampe im Lichtstrahl ausmachen. Vermangels heller Taschenlampe hab ich das heuer noch nicht gemacht, werde aber eine Taschenlampe besorgen....
Daphnien und Hüpferlinge gedeihen in warmen Pfützen (mit Algen) hervorragen, was sie von gerade mal 18°C bis 22°C und wenig Algen, dafür aber sicherlich mit Cyano-Beimischung halten.....

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die aber nicht die Bäume fällen will oder im Sommer den Teich heizen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Werner
meine (männlichen) chrosomus sind zwar schön bunt, aber sie haben keine roten Hochzeitbadeanzüge an. Das nehme ich mal als Zeichern, das sie nicht vorhaben demnächst zu fischeln. 

wenn ich das lese, schein es mir, das die Fische bei dir recht willig sind!

Ich erwarte nicht, das die chrosomus bei mir auch so brav sind, aber das es noch nicht mal die ML versuchen, das gibt mir schon zu denken!

Dauerhaft habe ich auch noch keine 18°C, die letzten Tage gab es viel Regen und wenig Sonne, da war das Wasser wieder bei 16°C, die 18°C-Marke habe ich erst wieder seit 2 - 3 Tagen.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die sich mit Werner über seine Zuchterfolge freut!


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, Gott sei Dank hatte ich heuer schon eine fette Eiablage! Kurz danach hat ja leider eine Katze eines meiner Männchen, aber auch das einzige Weibchen gekillt.... Jetzt liegt meine ganze Hoffnung im Nachwuchs, dass unter den Jährlingen mind. ein Weibchen ist!
An sich bin ich heuer mit meinem Teich absolut nicht zufrieden, das Wasser ist zwar klar, aber sehr gelb-grünlich-bräunlich und dadurch sieht man wiederum nur bedingt in die "Tiefe", aber Teilwasserwechsel trau ich mich auch nicht, weil offenbar die Fischis in diesem Milieu wirklich gut gedeihen.....
Die Pflanzen gedeihen allerdings auch nur ziemlich mickrig, also doch zu wenig Nährstoffe? Ja, ich weiß, dazu sollte ich mal testen..... Dazu hab ich aber nix, und kaum Zeit, mir was zu organisieren (anstrengendes und grad krankes Hundebaby hier).....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Irene,


> An sich bin ich heuer mit meinem Teich absolut nicht zufrieden, das  Wasser ist zwar klar, aber sehr gelb-grünlich-bräunlich und dadurch  sieht man wiederum nur bedingt in die "Tiefe", aber Teilwasserwechsel  trau ich mich auch nicht, weil offenbar die Fischis in diesem Milieu  wirklich gut gedeihen.....
> Die Pflanzen gedeihen allerdings auch nur ziemlich mickrig, also doch zu  wenig Nährstoffe? Ja, ich weiß, dazu sollte ich mal testen..



..wer viel mißt, mißt viel Mist...
und es hilft nicht so unbedingt bei der Problemlösung (dazu musst dich mal durch den cyano-fred lesen oder den phosphat -fred)


> weil offenbar die Fischis in diesem Milieu wirklich gut gedeihen.


 das spricht für gute "Wasserwerte"


> Die Pflanzen gedeihen allerdings auch nur ziemlich mickrig, also doch zu wenig Nährstoffe?


 wenn ja, wie willst die denn düngen? Die submersen holen die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser und einfach irgendwie düngen gibt im Zweifelsfall nur Algen (so in der Art hat das Elfriede letztes Jahr versucht)
LG
Andrea
die dem Hündchen die Daumen drückt und der Geschlechterverteilung beim Fischnachwuchs


----------



## Dawn (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Eben, genau das ist mein Problem! Als ich voriges Jahr der einen Seerose einen Kegel gesteckt habe, war in den ersten Tagen danach auf einmal eine kleinere Algenexplosion, die sich aber recht schnell wieder runtergeregelt hat....
Meine Vermutung wäre, ich habe vielleicht doch etwas zu viel Blätter nicht rausgeholt und die verfärben jetzt das Wasser mit ihren Gerbstoffen....... Der Teich ist schon aus dem Winter mit einer bernsteinfarbenen Verfärbung.....
Wahrscheinlich bin ich unzufrieden, weil mein Teicherl doch recht wenig be- und verwachsen ist, hätt mir etwas grüner vorgestellt.....
Mach später dann mal ein Foto und stells in meinen Thread vom Vorjahr...... Vielleicht der bessere Ort um darüber zu diskutieren!


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@Andrea: hab Temperatur gemessen: in der Tiefe 20 Grad, Oberfläche bzw. ersten 10cm 23 Grad


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hi,
habe eben mal gemessen

nach den es die letzten Tage viel geregnet hat ist mein Teich bei 16°C angekommen, 
 oben, unten, überall 
der Herr "Dickkopfkärpfling" bewacht seine Folienfalte nicht mehr, "Fischstäbchen" kann ich aber auch keine sehen  
1gut, dann warten wir auf die Sonne

LG
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Dany: wie gehts deinen Fischeiern? Sind sie noch dran? Oder schon geschlüpft?

Hier hab ich grad einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht, jetzt ist das Wasser wieder klarer, möglicherweise  hab ich auch ordentlich Fischüberbesatz, der Nachwuchs von heuer wächst wie Gift!
Deshalb mein Aufruf an *Helmut* und *Dany*: in den nächsten 2 Wochen würd ich gern einiges meiner Babys abgeben! Jetzt sind sie 1,5-2 mm groß! Je eher desto lieber, ehrlich gesagt!
Hab heute mal einige kurz rausgefischt und angesehen, die sind wirklich schon kleine große Fischchen, zappeln im Wasser nicht mehr so ruckartig herum und schwimmen in teils wirklich großen Schwärmchen, 15-20 Fische tun sich da zusammen! Also ordentlich was abzugeben!
Bitte meldet euch!
Achja, einige meiner Männchen haben jetzt wieder zu stängeln begonnen, leider bequemt sich noch immer kein Fischchen ans Ablaichen , wenn ich auch heuer keinen Nachwuchs mehr brauche, ich würd schon gern wissen, ob ich ein Weibchen dabei habe.....


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Gerne würde ich mir welche holen 

Allerdings ... im Moment machen mir die vielen __ Rückenschwimmer sorgen ... 


> Fast alle Rückenschwimmer sind Räuber. Sie ernähren sich von allen Insekten die sie überwältigen. Selbst kleine Fische und Kaulquappen werden gefressen.


Quelle
Die (fast) fertigen Froscherln/Kröten werden leider auch Ihr Opfer ...

Ich befürchte schlimmes, wenn ich die ML jetzt in den Teich aussetze ...


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Irene
> 
> Gerne würde ich mir welche holen
> 
> ...


Oweh, das liest sich nicht gut..... So schnell sind die Kleinen nämlich noch nicht! Die großen und mittelgroßen zu fischen war mir heute absolut unmöglich, viel zu schnell (oder das Alter  ,meins mein ich ), von den Kleinen hatte ich meist gleich mehrere im Netz......
Soll Dany ihre holen und du deine, wenn sie noch größer und flotter geworden sind? Problem nämlich, dass ich wirklich befürchte, dass ich jetzt schon zuviele drin hab, nicht vergessen, ich hab ein Wunziteicherl, wo ja die Fischhaltung mehr verpönt als umstritten ist......


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich könnte nächste Woche vorbei kommen ... 

Lassen sich die Wuzzi-ML in einem Aquarium ohne Filter kurze Zeit halten


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Ich könnte nächste Woche vorbei kommen ...
> 
> Lassen sich die Wuzzi-ML in einem Aquarium ohne Filter kurze Zeit halten


Da müssten die Experten ran......... Übrigens sind meine ganz narrisch, wenn ich im Wasser die Schwimmpflanzen "ausbeutle", da müssen Kohorten Futtertiere für sie drin sein! Vielleicht sollte ich dir dann, wenn das mit dem AQ passen sollte, sowas als Grundstock mitgeben? Eben, da ist sicher das drin, was sie lieben!
Ja, nächste Woche ist sicher kein Problem, müssma nur per PN und dann Telefon näher ausmachen, ginge sicher auch recht kurzfristig!


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Wuzzi-ML in einem Aquarium ohne Filter kurze Zeit halten



Hi Helmut,

ja
mit Schwimmpflanzen (__ Hornkraut) im Halbschatten und täglichen Teilwasserwechsel aus dem Teich.

Besser ist ein Schwimmkäfig im Teich z.B. Pflanzenkorb mit Styroporrahmen und je nach größe der Tiere mit Nylonstrumpf, feinen Gardinenstoff od. Kunststoff Fliegengitter bespannen.

Bei ganz feinen Material für einen Wasseraustausch gelegentlich den Korb ganz langsam anheben und danach wieder frisches Wasser einlaufen lassen.

Im Transportbehälter der Fische 1/3 Wasser 2/3 Luft, keine Atemluft einblasen, bringt Kohlendioxid und weniger Sauerstoff.

Auch keine Pflanzen im Transportbehälter, diese verbrauchen bei Dunkelheit auch Sauerstoff.

Wenn der Transport nicht zu lange dauert, sollte es klappen.
.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Danke Werner 

Hört sich gut an, mit im Teich separieren 

Die Fahrt würde ~ 1 Std. dauern


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Huch, keine Pflanzen im Transportbehälter? Na, da haben wir aber Glück gehabt. Als ich vorigen August meine ML von Irene geholt hab, hab ich auch ein oder 2 Stengel __ Wasserpest mit reingetan, mehr, damit sich die Fischerl nicht wie in einer sterilen Transportbox fühlen  
Transport war in einer Tupperdose (von so Haribo-Gummidingens), da passen ca. 1,5 liter rein. Ich hab ein bissl Teichwasser von meinem Teich reingetan und ein bissl was von Irene´s Teich und eben die Wasserpest (aber eben nur als "Zierde"). Die Dose hab ich dann in eine Kühlbox gestellt, dass, falls Wasser rausschwappt, es (und damit die Fischerl) nicht am Autoteppich landet. Kann mich jetzt nimmer erinnern, ob ich den Deckel der Plastikdose verschlossen hab.... Irene, weißt du das noch?  Jedenfalls war ca. 2/3 Wasser, 1/3 Luft drin). Die Kühlbox (ohne Kühlakkus) hab ich dann bei der Fahrt zugemacht, damit sie nicht schrecken, weil ich dachte, finster ist besser für sie, da sind sie ruhiger.
Allerdings hab ich auch nur ca 20 Minuten Fahrt von Irene zu mir...

@Irene: Ja, ich hab noch Eier. Sehen allerdings schon ein bissl zerrupft aus, ob die schon geschlüpft sind?? Oder gar angefressen?? Babyfischerl seh ich jedenfalls keine :?
Erst gestern hab ich ein paar bereits gelbbrauen Seerosenblätter abgeschnitten und was soll ich sagen, natürlich waren auf einem relativ frisch gelegte Eier drauf 
Hab mir gedacht, was mach ich jetzt? Dann kam die Idee  Ich hab den Stengel durch ein Fraßloch in einem anderen Blatt gefädelt und das braune Blatt obenauf gelegt. Müsste halten, bis die MLs geschlüpft sind. Und das ganze hab ich jetzt stegnahe positioniert, damit ich gut beobachten kann  kurzfristig hab ich überlegt, ob ich nicht auch seperate Aufzucht machen soll, mir aber dann gedacht, ich versuchs mal so, wenn nur 1 oder 2 überleben, und das jedes Jahr, bleibt meine Population zumindest konstant.
Gerne kann ich mir aber noch welche von dir holen, und bei der Gelegenheit dir gleich was vom __ Froschbiss mitbringen  als Kaufpreis sozusagen


----------



## wp-3d (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Huch, keine Pflanzen im Transportbehälter?





Hi Dany,

bei kurzen Transport ist es kein Problem.

Der Tipp war  "auf Nummer sicher" 


.


----------



## Dawn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Du hattest es zugemacht!
Irgendwie ist mir in den letzten Tagen ein adultes Lieserl und mind. 1 halbwüchsiges Lieserl abhanden gekommen! Ich werd echt wahnsinnig......
Die waren vor ein paar Tagen definitiv noch da!! Hab aber auch keine Leiche gefunden :?
Ich bin ziemlich frustriert....... Und obwohl bei mir die Alten brav stängeln, seit kurzem wieder damit begonnen, keiner spendet die Eier dafür.... Entweder sind also meine Weiberln noch nicht reif dafür oder ich hab keine :evil , mah.......
Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin.......


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Auch Amseln könnten die Täter sein oder Krähen ... Krähen haben doch jetzt Junge  ...

Siehst ... die Natur regelt den Bestand ...

Bei den Wuzzerln wird doch wohl eine "Dame" dabei sein 

Hmm ... aber solange kannst/willst net warten :beten

Ich könnt bis zum nächsten Jahr locker warten  ... bin ja schon in Geduld geübt ...


----------



## Dawn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Amseln..... haben wir hier zum "saufiadan"!!!! Krähen sind zwar in der Umgebung, hab aber noch nie eine gesehen, die sich im Garten Richtung Boden gewagt haben...
Nachdem bei Dany heuer jede Menge Eier sind, wird wohl bei mir voriges Jahr auch einiges dabei gewesen sein, nur hab ich mit goldener Hand offenbar nur Männchen behalten, gleich 7 Stück!!! Die jetzt nur mehr 4 oder 5 sind..... Wär schön, wenn ich heuer da mehr Glück habe....
Neinnein, du kriegst deine Lieserln schon nächste Woche, keine Sorge!!!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irenen

Gibts da nicht auch "Leihmütter" ... meine Halt tauschen ... Laich gegen "schon Fischerln" ...

Schade das der Markus soweit weg wohnt :beten


----------



## Dawn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


Da könnt ich Dany anhauen????


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

:weinen
ich hab grad zum Teich geschaut, die eine Reihe von Eiern auf dem abgeschnittenen Stengel scheint abgefressen zu sein. Wahrscheinlich, weil das Männchen nicht da war, den Stengel zu verteidigen - wie auch, er weiß ja nicht, dass sein Stengel übersiedelt ist 
Eine zweite Reihe ist noch da, der Stengel liegt mehr oder weniger waagrecht ein paar cm unter Wasser (abgeschnittene Stengel treiben aufgrund der Hohlkammern auf), abgefressen war die "oben liegende" Reihe. Ist das immer so, dass sie 2 Reihen legen? Ist mir auf dem anderen Stengel auch aufgefallen, dass jeweils 2 Zweierreihen Eier dran kleben, und zwar ziemlich genau gegenüberliegend.
Schätze mal, die Molchis haben sich dran gelabt 
Vielleicht solltest du uns ja eher deine halbwüchsigen, also die vom Vorjahr geben, die haben bei uns mit unseren Killern (Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer) auch mehr Überlebenschancen. Auch wenns nur Männchen sind (bei mir muss es ja zumindest 1 Weibchen geben), wir können ja auch auf nächstes Jahr warten, da ist dann vielleicht wieder mehr weiblicher Nachwuchs dabei. Ich für meinen Teil wäre damit einverstanden, zumal du ja wirklich ein paar loswerden musst...


----------



## Dawn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

*hmh*
Weiß im Moment nicht recht, was ich tun soll.........
Das mit den abgefressenen Stengeln hab ich fast befürchtet, weil woher soll das Männchen wissen, dass das "seine" Eier sind, die es beschützen muss.....


----------



## Eowyn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

hab heute im Teich Babylieserln entdeckt. Vielleicht ne Woche alt. Dachte schon, es hätte keines überlebt. Außerdem gibts wieder ganz viele Eier an den Stängeln.

Vielleicht kann ich ja im Herbst welche abgeben, falls sie durchkommen. 
Aber ihr wohnt alle ein bischen sehr weit weg, wie ich sehe. Hoffentlich habt ihr Glück mit euren Kleinen.


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Meinst du, ich sollte dir einen "beeiten" Stengel bringen, Irene?


----------



## Dawn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Du meinst auch, so quasi als Aufzuchtstation für Nachwuchs für dich? Weil hier weniger Fressfeinde sind?
Dann wär sicher am Gscheitesten, einen Stängel, der kurz vorm Schlupf ist, damit die Eier nicht mangels Brutpflege hier verkeimen oder -pilzen.....
*grübel*
Edith sagt noch schnell: den Stängel würd ich sicher nicht einfach so in den Teich hängen, es gibt hier auch __ Schnecken und andere Lieserln, die sich vielleicht an den Eiern den Bauch vollschlagen wollten


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus

Finde das wär is G´scheiteste ... 

Habe grad eine Idee ...

Der Peter ist doch Aquarium-Spezi und hat einen Super Teich ...

Der Lieserl-Papa ist geboren ...  

Oder doch nur ein Hirngespinst


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hmmm.... das muss dann aber ein gut bewachter Stängel sein. Ach, ich weiß auch nicht, was das gscheiteste ist *seufz*
Wieviele Fischerl hast du denn jetzt definitiv (und in welcher Größe, sprich Alter)?


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Wie meinst das jetzt, Helmut? Wir sollten den Peter überreden, die Lieserl im AQ aufzuziehen? Wärs da ned gscheiter, so wie der Markus, in einem Mörtelschaffel?


----------



## Dawn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Oben reineditiert: der Stängel wäre sicher nicht vor dem Schlupf im Teich! Der würde in einem schon vorher vorbereitetem Gefäß auf der Terrasse im Schatten von mir persönlich bewacht werden 
Wieviele: vom Vorjahr gekauft. 2 Überlebende, 4-5 Einjährige und mind. 30 Heurige....... Die sollten wir ja quasi dritteln....... Würd mir sicher gern so mind. 6 behalten wollen........


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Dany

Ich meinte Peter hat das Fachwissen, wie man eine Brut aufzieht  ... OK Ihr , Du und Irene, habt ja auch schon Erfahrung 

Aber jetzt darüber mutmaßen , ohne das Peter ein Statement abgibt ...

@ Irene: Du kannst Dir von meinem Teil soviele behalten wie du glaubst ... 
Wie gesagt, bei mir eilt es nicht ...

Baut Euch Ihr beide mal eine stabile Population auf und wenn dann was überbleibt ... ich nehme sie gerne


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Also, wenn ich entscheiden könnt, dann würd ich persönlich es am allerliebste so machen:
Ich wart mal ab, ob bei mir auch nur ein Babyfischerl/Ei überlebt. Und schau, wieviele ich nächstes Jahr hab. Helmut könnte ja inzwischen deine überzähligen haben.
Wenn bei mir gar nix überlebt und ich nächstes Jahr immer noch meine 5 habe (keine Ahnung, ob es noch 5 sind, seh immer nur 3 beim stängeln und einen so herumschwimmen, welches ein Weiberl sein dürfte, aber das fünfte??? bei so vielen Seerosenblättern... keine Chance), dann würd ich gern nächstes Jahr wieder welche von dir nehmen, bzw. könnten wir dann gerne die Stängeltauscherei machen. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr weniger als 5 hab, dann.... Alarm!!! *aufholzklopf*
Das sind halt so meine Vorstellungen. Da es hier aber nicht um meine Wünsche und Vorstellungen geht, sondern um die Wiener Moderlieschenpopulation  mach ich auch gerne bei anderen Experimenten mit


----------



## Dawn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, Dany, so kömmas auch machen.... Dein Teich ist ja um ein Vielfaches größer als meiner und bietet vielleicht mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten für deine Babys als mein Kleiner.... Und wenn die bei dir jetzt ordentlich ablaichen......
Interessant jedenfalls, dass es bei mir seit dem Tod des einen Weibchens kein einziges Ei mehr abgelegt worden ist, obwohl deine Population ganz genau gleich alt wie mein Nachwuchs ist, war ja gleiches Gelege...... Gestängelt wird jedenfalls die allermeiste Zeit trotzdem, nur ohne Eier......
Wenn Helmut bei sich die Möglichkeit wahrnimmt,eine Population aufzubauen, wär das sicher auch nicht ungeschickt!


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

 Helmut, jetzt haben wir glz. geschrieben.
Also, als moderlieschenerfahren möchte ich mich nicht bezeichnen, ich hab sie doch lediglich beobachtet seit ich sie hab. Aber Erfahrung hab ich nicht wirklich 
Ja, ohne den Peter mal zu fragen, ob er dazu bereit wäre, brauchen wir hier eh nicht herumspekulieren.
Aber ich denke, mit Markus' & Co online-Hilfe und ein bissl Bauchgefühl würden wir das auch so schaffen.


----------



## bekamax (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany, Irene und Helmut,

Wenns nicht nur um eine Wiener Moderlieschenpopulation, sondern eine ostösterreichische ginge ;o), könnt ich sicher noch ein paar Moderlieschen "ins Rennen werfen" ;o))

Mache auch gerade eine Aufzucht im AQ auf er Terrasse! Hatte bis jetzt viel Glück, aber Tipps von erfahrenen Aquarianern hier im  Forum wären auf alle Fälle wertvoll.

GlG aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Karin

Ist eigentlich eh eine Ostösterreichische ... Ich komme ja auch aus Grünbach am Schneeberg (Puchberg am Schneeberg ist Euch vielleicht eher ein Begriff, ist die nächste Ortschaft) ... 
Arbeite allerdings in Wien ...

Von wo genau kommst den her 

Die Fahrzeit sollte sich schon in Grenzen halten


----------



## bekamax (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

habe meine Antwort als PN geschickt.

LG
Karin


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo all ihr ML Freunde,
ich war jetzt gut eine Woche im Urlaub und komme erst jetzt zum lesen dazu.
Mein erster Gang war natürlich an den Teich um zu sehen wie es meinem Nachwuchs geht.
Im Teich schafft es bei mir auch heuer wo wie es aussieht kein einziges ML.
m Teich hatte ich heuer minimum 25 Stängel mit Laich ich sah auch häufig einen Schwarm
kleiner ML, der aber dann von Tag zu Tag weniger wurde.
In meinen Mörtelschafferln ( ich hab heuer 2 mit ML - Laich gemacht) schaut es gut aus.
Wobei ich auch dort feststellen musste dass die Anzahl der jungen deutlich weniger ge-
worden ist. 
Also ich würde die ML lieber separat aufziehen bis sie ca. 2 cm groß sind.
Ob das nun Aquarium oder Mörtelschafferl ist, denke ich, spielt keine große Rolle.
An Pflanzen hab ich nur __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt drin.
Die Fische waren jetzt gut eine Woche ohne Futter von aussen auf sich alleine gestellt
und haben sich größenmässig gut entwickelt.
Viel Glück und Erfolg für die Österreichische ML Fraktion.
Ansonsten müsste ich halt doch mal ein paar Stengel mit bayerischem ML Laich 
nach Österreich schicken.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

*Fehlalaaaarm!!! *

Ich hab heut noch mal näher auf den Stengel geschaut, und siehe da, ich hab die Molchis zu unrecht verdächtigt  Die Eier sind noch daahaaaa! 
Aber ob die befruchtet sind?  schaut irgendwie so leer aus, wenn man´s vergrößert. Aber vermutlich sind die auch noch ganz durchsichtig....


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@Markus: wie kannst du bei deinem (jetzt noch größeren) Riesenteich überhaupt die frisch geschlüpften sehen bzw. beurteilen, ob sie wirklich weniger werden, oder ob sie sich nicht doch irgendwo unter einem Seerosenblatt verstecken?  ich trau mich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass bei mir bisher keine Babies frei schwimmen - bei nahezu 100 Seerosenblättern....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Dany
die frisch geschlüpften ML schwammen bei mir immer am Randbereich in größeren 
Gruppen, das machten sie von Anfang an.
Da konnte ich jeden Tag zuschauen wie sie weniger wurden.
Ich will ja nicht ausschliessen dass sich ein paar irgendwo verstecken, aber die mehreren
sind definitiv weg. Ich habe nach wie vor noch sehr viele Libellenlarven im Teich.
Ich vermute stark dass diese die meisten wegputzen.
__ Gelbrandkäfer oder auch __ Rückenschwimmer hab ich heuer noch keinen einzigen
am Teich gesehen.
LG Markus


----------



## Inken (26. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany!

In der Vergrößerung sieht man aber in vielen Eihüllen einen kleinen, hellen Kern. Vielleicht doch Nachwuchs? Ich drück' mal die Daumen!! 

Bei mir wird auch fleißig an den Seerosen gezupft und bis auf's Mark die Stängel verteidigt.

Aber dann kommt meine Monsterelritze und lutscht alles weg..  Es ist definitiv immer die gleiche, sie trägt nämlich diesen geringelten Hochzeitsanzug.. Tres chique! 

Dabei legt sich der Lieschenpapa immer so ins Zeug.. 

Dieses Gelege..   ..hat auch nicht lange gehalten. Ich bezweifle, dass sich bei mir Nachwuchs einstellt.

Es sei denn, das Streifenhörnchen bemüht sich mal um ein eigenes Seerosenblatt!


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Moin,

heute ist mir dann doch ein Pimephales promelas Männchen ins Netz gegangen 

Man sieht deutlich, woher der Name Dickkopf-Kärpfling oder Fathead Minnow kommt.
Und man sieht, dass er in Stimmung für die Familienplanung ist 


 



PS: Und er such ein neues Zuhause - zusammen mit einer kleinen Gruppe weiterer Kärpflinge.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
nach dem die Sonne seit 2 Tagen gnadenlos brennt (34°C!  ) hat mein Teich oben nun auch 23°C
und
es wird gefischelt! 
Einen __ Scheibenbarsch konnt ich heute entdecken, der ganz ruhig am Grund mit der Schwanzflosse fächelt, ich denke, er reinigt und bewacht sein "Nest".
...ein ganz ruhiger Geselle, der auch zufälig Vorbeischwimmende nicht unbedingt verjagt.
Ganz anders die N. lutrensis!
Die Herren der Schöpfung haben hochrote Köpfe    und wühlen wie irr im Pflanzendickicht. Da haben sie, wie letztes Jahr im  Armleuchteralgenbusch,  so ein Art "Höhle" hineingewühlte. Dort flitzen sie mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit umeinander herum, die Mänchen jagen sich und die etwas blasseren Weibchen werden in das Loch gedrängt.

Der Clip (klick) vermittelt ein wenig etwas von der Geschwindigkeit und dem "Einwühlen", vermittelt aber leider keinen Eindruck von der Farbe!

Beim Spektakel im letzten Jahr hatten die einsamen 6 Männchen keine roten Köpfe - UND keine  Weibchen, aber nun legen sie los! Ob die heuer eingesetzten Weiberln schon alt genung fürs Fischeln  sind?  

..aber es ist ein unglaubliches Spektakel um die "Höhle"!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Na? Nix Neues im Lieserl-Thread?
Hier wird nix mehr gestängelt, die Kleinen wachsen toll um die Wette.
Leider lässt meine Wasserqualität heuer sehr zu wünschen übrig, es ist stets leicht trüb und die Fische beobachten ist dadurch leider nicht drin. Hab jetzt begonnen, öfters Teilwasserwechsel zu machen......
Heute hab ich sowieso 3/4 des Wassers abschöpfen müssen (viel zu viel, ich weiß!), ich wollte halt einfach den irren Moderlieschenmann retten, der meinte, er müsste uuuuunbedingt einen __ Regenwurm als Ganzes schlucken, 3 cm davon hingen seit gestern Früh aus dem Maul heraus und er ließ sich beim  vollem Becken einfach nicht rausfischen..... mit einer Pinzette hab ich dann noch gut 2 cm Wurm aus dem Maul herausgezogen, als ich ihn endlich hatte.
So nebenbei hab ich mich als Feind unseres einzigen Rückenschwimmers geoutet, er hat seine Vorwitzigkeit, unser Minibecken zu benützen, nicht überlebt , ich hab mich nochgewundert, warum meine Minilieserln auf einmal an Zahl abnahmen.....

Und? Was tut sich bei euch?
Helmut: hast schon steirische Lieserln?
Dany: Babys geschlüpft??


----------



## danyvet (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,

ich glaub nicht, dass bei mir was geschlüpft ist. Die Eier am abgeschnittenen, durchs Loch von einem Seerosenblatt gefädelten Stengel sind alle verschwundibus. Irgendwer hat die gefressen, denk ich. Babys seh ich nirgends, was aber nix heißt, bei meinen mittlerweile über 100 Seerosenblättern könnten sie sich, zumindest vor mir, sehr gut verstecken. Ich hab sogar den Eindruck, dass schon einige meiner Molchis ausgewandert sind. Die haben in den letzten 1-2 Wochen wohl geglaubt, dass es schon bald Herbst wird.... außerdem hab ich gerade massivst Fadenalgen  wird Zeit, dass der Urlaub kommt, damit ich wieder tagelang Fadenalgen auseinander dividieren kann 
Ich seh auch von den "erwachsenen" MLs nur mehr das eine, das die meiste Zeit unterm Steg schwimmt (Weibchen?), und eines von den Männchen, das immer noch am selben Stengel stengelt wie vor ein paar Wochen (dort, wo ich die ersten Eier definitiv gesehen hab). Ich seh aber jetzt nicht, ob da noch Eier dran sind, weil die Blätter schon so dicht sind, dass ich den Stengel nimmer seh. Keine Ahnung, wo die anderen sind. Aber jetzt, wo ich das schreibe, fällt mir ein, ich hab diese oder letzte Nacht geträumt, dass sie wieder im Schwarm schwimmen


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Nein, habe nix "Steirisches" ...

Einzig neues von meiner Seite, daß Aquarium ist im Keller aufgebaut, Filter installiert, mit Teichwasser befüllt, Algen und ein bisserl Substrat aus dem Teich im Aquarium zugegeben ...

Jetzt heißt es warten bis die Wasserwerte soweit ok sind, daß ich mir eventuell, so du noch ML`s abgibst, welche von Dir im Aqua aufziehen kann ...

Die Rückenschwimmerhorde hat sich noch nicht verringert, obwohl keine Froscherln/Kröterln mehr im Teich zu sehen sind ...

Was die wohl jetzt futtern 

Edit: Ach ja .. das Aquarium ist ein 250 Liter Becken


----------



## Zuckerschniss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,
in unserem Teich tummeln sich - ich will nicht untertreiben - ca. 200 diesjährige Moderlieschen in versch. Größen. Und es werden noch mehr. Also, wer nächstes Jahr welche haben möchte und in der Nähe wohnt, darf sich gerne welche rausfischen. Werd mal am WE ein paar Fotos machen oder ein U-Wasser-Filmchen drehen vom Kindergarten.


----------



## bekamax (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Wiener Lieserlfans,

von den steirischen Lieserln gibts leider traurige Nachrichten. Ich hatte ihnen ja ein AQ auf der Terrasse eingerichtet, mit Substrat und Pflanzen...

Ich hab auch immer wieder Gelege aus dem Teich geholt, aber "komischerweise" hab ich nur aus dem ersten Gelege ca. 20 Junge halten können. Beim zweiten Gelege hab ich mich riesig gfreut, es waren "Unmengen" von Baby-Lieserl da.... Damals hab ich euch auch mein Angebot gemacht.

Dann waren´s über Nacht plötzlich fast nur mehr die Hälfte, und am nächsten Tag war nur mehr eines über... und nie hab ich irgendwo ein totes Fischerl gesehen, Wasser war auch OK, Futter gabs auch reichlich...

Naja, ein paar Tage später hab ich dann ein ziemlich großes Tier mit "komischen" Bewegungen (meiner Meinung nach waren ja nur Baby-Lieserln drin) im AQ schwimmen gesehen. Habs rausgeholt... war eine Libellenlarve. Und dann hab ich mit einem Steckerl noch ein bisserl herumgewühlt, und da waren noch 2 riesige Käferlarven.. brrr...mit riesigen Fangwerkzeugen..

daher:

@Helmut: bitte pass auf, was da in deinem Teichsubstat is. Ich hab mir die Viecher sicher als kleine Larven oder Eier oder so mit dem Teichsubstrat ins AQ geschleppt.
Die sind bestimmt mitgewachsen. Und ich hab auch gut gefüttert. Agrrr 
Ich versuchs zwar nächstes Jahr sicher wieder, aber dann auch ganz sicher mit frischem Substrat.

Ich hoff, dass das letzte Gelege dieses Jahres jetzt noch durchkommt.

Tja, schau ma mal

GlG aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus liebe ML - Fans,
auch von mir ein paar Zeilen.
Mit dem Nachwuchs klappt es heuer nicht ganz so einfach wie letztes Jahr.
Erfreulicherweise hab ich jetzt 1 größeres junges ML im Teich gesichtet ( 2 - 3 cm),
ansonsten wurde bei mir im Teich alles gefressen.
Nur noch vereinzelt sehe ich die ML stengeln.
In meinen separaten Aufzuchtwannen hab ich einmal 17 größere ML und noch ca. 50
kleinere ML.
Ich hab auch heuer einmal probiert in einem meiner tiefen Ufergräben ML aufzuziehen.
Aber dort wurden es auch jeden Tag weniger und seit Gestern sehe ich kein einziges mehr.
Ich hab da schon die __ Wasserläufer in Verdacht.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon ähnliches vermutet?
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Babys seh ich nirgends, was aber nix heißt, bei meinen mittlerweile über 100 Seerosenblättern könnten sie sich, zumindest vor mir, sehr gut verstecken.



Hallo Dany, hallo @All,

guck mal - Dickkopfkärpflinge heute nacht geschlüpft - die sind max. 3 mm lang und fast durchsichtig. Lieschen sehen in dem Stadium genauso aus. Ich glaub nicht, dass man die im Teich sieht...


----------



## Dawn (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Grüß euch.....
Nachdem ich ja gestern den __ Rückenschwimmer für immer und ewig ausgesperrt habe :evil , versuche ich heute noch eine Bestandaufnahme von meinen Babys zu machen, am Vormittag hab ich allerdings von den ursprünglich mind. 30 nur maximalst die Hälfte mehr gesehen. Die gehen allerdings schon teilweise gegen 3 cm Größe! Richtige kleine Prachtexemplare.....
Wenn ich noch mehr finde, dann kann ich heuer maximal 10 abgeben, das wird sich heute Nachmittag hoffentlich zeigen, wenn Sonne ist, schwimmen sie alle gern in so 1-2 kleinen Schwärmchen an der Oberfläche. Ich meld mich dann wieder.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Das sind ja mal doch gute Neuigkeiten ... zumindest was die Größe von 3cm anbelangt 
Weniger gut ist die G`schicht mit dem schrumpfenden Schwarm 

Drücke Dir und Dany die Daumen das sich doch noch einige versteckt haben ...


----------



## Dawn (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, das würd ich mir v.a. für dich wünschen, weil für mich sinds ja mehr als genug im Teich, nur zu wenig um sie herzugeben, wenn nicht doch noch welche auftauchen!
Wieviel würdest du dir eigentlich als Minimum vorstellen?
Achja, die Nachzucht wird von diesen Kleinen von heuer sicher nächstes Jahr möglich sein, die sind heuer ja früher dran gewesen (gut ein Monat!) und auch jetzt schon so groß, wie sie voriges Jahr in den Winter sind!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

6 Stück hätte ich mir vorgestellt, Irene ... ist ja die kleinste Schwarmgröße


----------



## Dawn (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Also, ehrlich, DAS kann ich dir im Moment sicher ungschauter abgeben! Nächste Woche?

Achja! Das eine Moderlieserl, das sich an dem __ Regenwurm "verschluckt" hatte, schwimmt frisch fröhlich weiterhin im Teich herum, es hats offenbar unbeschadet überstanden!

Edith sagt: es sind sicher dzt. 15 Stück, passt! (Großtochter hat vorhin gezählt)


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ob das nächste Woche etwas wird  ... Hmmm .. hängt von der Wasserquali im Aqua ab ...

Möchte nix überstürzen ... die Wasserquali im Teich ist super, aber die vielen __ Rückenschwimmer :shock 

Schauen wir mal ...

Danke Irene, weiß dein Angebot sehr zu schätzen


----------



## Eowyn (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo an alle,

möchte meinen Moderlieschenstand auch mal wieder beisteuern.

Zur Zeit schwimmen dutzende Babylieschen mitten im Teich rum. Ei paar größere und viele kleine. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wieviel durchkommen. Ich habe massenweise __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer. Außerdem hat sich bei mir seit ein paar Wochen ein __ Teichfrosch eingenistet.

Falls jemand kleine will, kann er gern welche haben. Aber es eilt ja nicht. Noch ist genügend Platz im Teich.


----------



## danyvet (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Also, wenn Irene heuer 10 abgeben kann, dann schlag ich vor, dass Helmut die alle nimmt. Meine 5 werdens ja bis nächstes Jahr hoffentlich schaffen... :beten
Und solange sie nicht weniger werden, kann ich ja bis nächstes Jahr warten.


----------



## danyvet (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

:shock Christineeee!!! du hast fliegende Fische auf der Terrasse!!!!! shock:shock

Na, wenn man die nicht sieht, dann werden sie vielleicht von den Fressfeinden auch nicht entdeckt  :beten


----------



## Dawn (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


Nach 3mal Teilwasserwechsel und 2 oder 3 Tagen mit etwas mehr Algen ist nun mein Teichwasser heuer endlich kristallklar! Je heißer es wurde, umso klarer wurde mein Teichwasser.
Das heißt im Klartext  : ich kann wieder alle Fische wunderbar sehen und beobachten!
Die Babyfischzahl hat nun nicht weiter abgenommen, es ist einfach ein herrliches Gewusel! Vor allem schwimmen meist alle drei Größen bunt durcheinander in zwei Schwärmchen.
Weiteren Nachwuchs hab ich heuer keinen mehr bekommen, es wird definitiv nicht mehr gestängelt, aber die Kleinen steuern bereits auf die 3 cm zu!
Meld dich einfach, Helmut, wenns bei dir für eine Abholung passen sollte!


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Freue mich mit Dir über das klare Wasser 

Danke ... ich melde mich sobald alles klar ist 

Noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Bei mir stengelt jetzt auch keiner mehr. Babies seh ich aber auch keine  Vielleicht waren ja die Eier auch gar nicht befruchtet? __ Molche sind jetzt nur mehr vereinzelt da, die meisten sind schon ausgewandert  soooo früh heuer  Ob noch alle 5 "erwachsenen" Lieschen da sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Heute hab ich mal drei von ihnen auf einmal gesehen. Aber alle 5 seh ich nie, einfach zu viele Seerosen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo zusammen, 
bei mir haben die ML das Stengeln auch eingestellt.
Ich konnte nochmals einen Seerosenstengel in ein Maurerschafferl retten.
Die ersten 12 jungen ML hab ich bereits umgesetzt und sie schwimmen in einem
kleinen Schwarm im Teich umher.
Komischerweise hab ich ein einziges ML im Teich durchgebracht.
Aber mit den Wannen funktioniert das ganz ordentlich, wobei ich heuer bisher weniger Nachwuchs als erwartet durchgebracht habe.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Grüß euch,
mit dem kalten Wetter und Starkregen hat mein Teich nur noch 15°C.
ML haben noch gar nicht gestängelt  ich hätte keine Chance gehabt, ML-Brut extern auf zu ziehen.
Das P. promelasmänchen hat eine Bruthöhle bewacht, aber ich kann/konnte keinen Nachwuchs sichten.  Die Eier von derTeichfolienfalte entnehmen.... ...geht nicht.
Die wilde Jagd der C. lutrensis war möglicherweise Ablaichen, jedenfalls auch da kein Nachwuchs zu sehen. 
Was der __ Scheibenbarsch macht - ich kann es nimmer sehen - zuviel Pflanzen im Weg.
Die Bitterlinge wollen nix von ihren __ Muscheln wissen und Weibchen mit langer Legeröhre: Fehlanzeige.

Bisher konnte ich keinen fischigen Nachwuchs entdecken, egal von welchem Fisch.

Wegen dem Mistwetter schlüpfen auch keine  __ Libellen, zumindest finde ich keine leeren Häute an den Pflanzen, und fertige, fliegende Libellen sind auch nicht zu sehen. (Dauerregen und 11°C)

Aber.....
ich finde ungefähr jeden 2. Tag ein angefressenes Fischlein, (es erwischt bevorzugt die C. lutrensis + P. promelas, manchmal ein N. chrosomus, nie einen ausgewchsenen __ Bitterling) mal nur den Kopf, dann mal eines mit Loch im Bauch... ... und die Fraßstellen sehen zerrupft aus. Also haben sich vermutlich nicht die __ Schnecken über Aas her gemacht sondern... 

Zur Fraktion: "Hilfe, wohin mit dem Nachwuchs" gehöre ich heuer sicherlich wieder nicht. Meine Fische werden weniger... 
Liebe Grüße 
Andrea
_die langsam den Verdacht hat, in Zukunft einen Pflanzenteich ihr Eigen zu nennen 
_


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ach, Andrea, dich erwischts ja heuer besonders. Die blöden Cyanos und dann noch die Fischpopulationsdezimierung.... lass dich mal drücken, du arme :knuddel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

[OT] Dany[/OT]
Ich komme mal auf den Titel des Threades zurück: 
 Moderlieschen & Co. - Kleinfische 2011
Ich war eben am Teich: trinkende Wespe versus Libellenlarve...
die Libellenlarve hat die Wespe gnadenlos unter Wasser gezerrt...
Das bringt mich mal wieder zu folgenden Überlegungen:
Ein Teich, nur mit Kleinfischen besetzt, hat ein paar Eigenheiten:
Meine Minifische lassen Amphiebienlaich in Ruhe, auch erwachsene __ Molche sind als Futter zu groß, somit leben und laichen Amphibien munter im Teich.
Auch Libellenlarven sind zügig als Futter zu groß für die Fische. 
Fische, Libellenlarven, Molchlarven sind prinzipiell hinter dem gleichen Futter her, ich denke da an Wasserflöhe, Hüpferlinge & Co.
Das könnte dann schon knapp werden, nur die Kaulquappen sind vegetarisch orientiert. 

Libellenlarven haben in meinem Teich eigentlich einen genialen Lebensraum. Sie selbst haben eigentlich keine Fressfeinde, dafür im Frühjahr Kaulquappen, Molchlarven, Fischbrut und selbst Mini-Fische (juvenile mit 3 - 4 cm) passen von der Größe ins Beutespektrum der Libellenlarven und geben pro erfolgreicher Jagd mehr her wie eine Wespe. 
Die Mäuler der Fische sind winzig, eine fette Bremse können sie kaum bewältigen und abbeißen auch nicht.

Im Teich sind kaum __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, ob die nun gefresse werden oder es ihnen sonst wie nicht passt....
Seit 2 Jahren kommen Krötenquappen nicht mehr zur Reife...
Wie das mit den Molchen ist, - schwierig zu beurteilen, ich sehe nur die adulten Tiere bei der Balz, und finde im Herbst kleine 1,5 cm Molche im Garten...
Nun kann ich oft lesen, die Natur regelt so was schon...
Das denke ich auch: Die Libellenlarven fressen was sie erwischen, auch meine Fische. Die sterben, wegen ihrer kurzen Lebenserwartung und ausbleibendem Nachwuchs aus, die __ Libellen finden weniger zu fressen und  somit kommen dann auch weniger durch. Da sind die Fische aber schon auf der Strecke geblieben und ich habe einen Pflanzenteich.
Das war letztes Jahr schon auf dem Weg dahin, die ML-Population war praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich dachte, ich hab "schlechtes Wasser", nähmlich eine grüne Brühe. Filter her, Pflanzen her, Phosphat eliminiert - und klares Wasser gehabt - und konnte sehen, was sich 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche rumtreibt: Libellenlarven!!!
Die Bitterlinge packen, als Art, diesen Zustand am besten, aber hochrückig und dickbauchig wie sie sind, sind sie bei ungefähr gleicher Länge auch ganz andere Brocken wie die schlanken ML, promelas oder Notropis.
Ob ich nächstes Jahr den Fischbestand wieder durch zukaufen aufstocke - und damit für Libellenlarven-Futter sorge  
Nun würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie das an älteren Teichen mit einem solchen Fischbestand läuft - Danys Teich zählt noch nicht, sie füttert die Libellen erst seit letztem Jahr mit ML, Markus hat, so scheint es, auch ein Fressfeind-Problem, Christine zieht promelas im Aquarium auf....(warum Christine, werden die sonst auch gefressen? Von wem?)
  
Liebe Grüße
Andrea 
die auf das feedback gespannt ist


----------



## bekamax (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea,

tut mir leid um deine Fischis...

Mir ist es samt AQ ähnlich gegangen, weil ich dieses mit Teichpflanzen, Kies und etwas Modder aus dem Teich bestückt habe. Leider hab ich es erst viel zu spät bemerkt-> ich hab mir __ Libellen- und andere Insektenlarven mit  eingeschleppt. Und es waren wirklich unglaublich viele Tiere, die ich da "aufgepäpplt" hab.
Die müssen gelebt haben wie im Schlaraffenland..

Nächstes Jahr fahr ich das AQ rechtzeitig mit Leitungswasser ein, das ist sicher...

GlG aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea,

das ist interessant zu lesen.
Ich habe ja auch damit geliebäugelt, ML in den Teich zu setzen. Und war immer wieder hin- und hergerissen nach den vielen Beiträgen pro und contra.
Jetzt bin ich grad wieder bei contra ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

und ich auch ...


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



> und ich auch ...





Unser Teich steht ja nun seit etwas über einem Jahr - ganz ohne Fische.
Und ich muß sagen, dass ich wohl manchmal denke, ach ja, ein bißchen mehr Leben im Teich könnte doch nett sein, also ein paar Fische ... aber rechtzeitig kriege ich mich dann doch wieder ein, wenn ich die kleinen __ Molche beobachte, die __ Frösche, die __ Schnecken und __ Rückenschwimmer ... Also es gibt auch ohne Fische sooooooviel zu sehen, natürlich besonders auch die Pflanzen! Also wird das jetzt auch erstmal so bleiben, und ich muß mir im Winter keine Sorgen machen, nochmal so ein Desaster zu erleben ... , kann ganz entspannt den zugefrorenen Teich bestaunen


----------



## fumanschu1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

nachdem wir den Teich unseres Vorhausbesitzer übernommen hatten (dieser hatte tatsächlich Koi und Goldfische in Massen in dem Teich, also Tierquälerei) und uns die Tiere leider eingegangen sind bzw. vom __ Reiher verputzt wurden, haben wir begonnen den Teich mit Eurer Unterstützung in einen lebenswerten Wohraum für Tiere jedlicher Art umzuwandeln. 
Noch gibt es viel zu tun (haben bis jetzt den Pflanzenbestand vermehrt (Seerose, __ Hornkraut, __ Seekanne, __ Froschbiss, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Papageienfeder, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Nadelsimse, etc.)). Die Wasserwerte sind jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen in Ordnung, so dass wir 10 Modelieschen und 7 Goldelritzen eingesetzt haben. Diese sind schon deutlich gewachsen und putzmunter 
Da durch einen "Grossbaustelle" im Garten recht viel Dreck (und damit Nährstoffe) durch einen windigen Tag in den Teich gelangt sind, wurde das Wasser wieder trübe 
Mir viel aber auf, dass ein paar Seerosenblätter ohne Grund "zuckten", leider konnte man nichts erkennen. Jetzt, nachdem das Wasser wieder klarer ist (kann nun fast wieder zum Grund schauen ca. 1,20 m), sehe ich an den Stängeln Laich 
Scheinbar hat den Moderlieschen die schlechte Sicht nicht daran gehindert für Nachwuchs zu sorgen, bin mal gespannt was daraus wird 
Ich werde mal versuchen bald Fotos einzustellen, sofern ich auch die Kleinen Racker zu Gesicht bekomme (und die Bilder der Rettung des Teiches bin ich auch noch Schuldig ).Ich weiss ja, wie sehr Ihr auf Bilder steht 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

@ Andrea:
Auch wenn mein Teich nicht zählt, weil ich erst seit einem knappen Jahr MLs habe, möchte ich trotzdem meine Gedanken zu deinen Gedanken äußern:
So wie du das schreibst, könnte man annehmen, dass die Libellenlarven die letztlichen Gewinner sind und mit der Zeit nix anderes mehr im Teich leben wird.
Ich hatte letzten Herbst und heuer im Frühjahr auch so viele Libellenlarven wie noch nicht zuvor im Teich, die meisten von ihnen sind dann im Mai geschlüpft. Und jetzt sind nur mehr wenige drin im Vergleich. Auch Molchnachwuchs hat bei mir recht gute Chancen. Die Molchis werden von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Und nachdem heuer auch doppelt so viele __ Kröten abgelaicht haben, konnten auch viele Quappis zu Kleinkrötis werden. Einzig die __ Rückenschwimmer sind verschwunden oder unsichtbar. Voriges Jahr hatte ich wesentlich mehr (geschätzte 30 oder noch mehr) und heuer hab ich grad mal erst 2 gesehen  Auch __ Wasserläufer sind etwas weniger, aber nicht so auffällig weniger wie die Rückenschwimmer. Habe aber bisher noch nie eine Libellenlarve einen Rückenschwimmer fressen sehen. Was ich aber sehr wohl mal beobachtet habe, war ein Molch, der eine Libellenlarve gefressen hat.
Meine halb-erwachsenen MLs haben die Libellenlarven bisher jedenfalls nicht erwischt. Und so schnell, wie die herumflitzen, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass sie von LL erwischt werden können. Es sind immer noch 5 (glaub ich zumindest).


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
heute schreib ich auch wieder ein paar Zeilen,
im Teich bekam ich  1 einziges Moderlieschen durch, wie dies das geschafft hat??? ich weis
es nicht.  Inzwischen hab ich ca. 15 größere ML aus meiner Wanne umgesetzt und diese
schwimmen im Schwarm munter umher.
Ich habe jetzt noch jeweil ca. 20 ML in meinen beiden Aufzuchtschafferln.
Im Teich hab ich eine große Anzahl an Libellenlarven. Im Frühjahr beim Ablassen konnte ich
diese zählen und das waren minimum 100.
__ Rückenschwimmer hatte ich letztes Jahr sowieso nur einen wobei ich diesen heuer nicht 
mehr fand. __ Wasserläufer hab ich auch sehr viele, wobei diese inzwischen sich lieber in
den Ufergräben aufhielten.
Ich machte heuer noch einen Versuch und gab ein Seerosenblatt mit Laich in mein Bachlauf
Zwischenbecken. Das ist einfach ein kleines Wasserloch mit ca. 20 cm Tiefe und 50 cm
Durchmesser. Dort hab ich definitiv keine Fressfeinde drin - und siehe da, in diesem Becken
schwimmen ca. 80 junge ML herum. Sie sind zwar erst ca. 1 cm groß aber dort kann
ich keine Verluste feststellen.
Des weiteren hab ich ein Seerosenblatt mit ML Laich in einen tieferen Ufergraben gegeben.
Dort sah ich zwar wie sie schlüpften aber auch dort verschwanden Tag für Tag die kleinen
ML. Und inzwischen sehe ich kein einziges mehr.
Auffällig ist, dass ich dort sehr viele Wasserläufer habe, sonst aber weder Libellenlarven oder
andere Fressfeinde erkennbar sind.
Schön langsam glaub ich schon dass die Wasserläufer die Übeltäter für das Verschwinden
der ML sind - kann das sein ???  
Hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???.
Trotz alledem komm ich heuer dann - wenn alles gut läuft - auf etwa 50 - 100 junge ML die ich in meinen Teich umsetzen kann.
Mehr werde ich dann wohl auch nicht mehr umsetzen, denn mein Ziel ist es ca. 200 - 300 ML
im Teich zu halten. Ich vermute mehr wäre dann vom Nahrungsangebot wohl zu viel.
Zu den Molchen - Im Frühjahr zählte ich 10 Stück - ich ging nur von 3 aus.
Molchlaich konnte ich heuer keinen entdecken, wobei die Laichzeit genau in meinen Umbau
fiel - da vermute ich fast, dass dort etliche sich ein anderes Laichgewässer gesucht haben,
denn als ich meine __ Molche wieder vom prov. Becken zurücksetzten wollte waren von den
10 nur noch einer im Becken.
LG Markus
geben


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Markus,

das sind ja interessante Beobachtungen 
Aber: dass __ Wasserläufer ML-Babies fressen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die tauchen ja nicht. Wie sollten die denn an die Fischerl kommen?  Nein, das glaub ich nicht. Aber wissen tu ich es natürlich auch nicht 

Meinst du, du kannst irgendwann deinen Job an den Nagel hängen und ML-Züchter werden?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,
die __ Wasserläufer müssen gar nicht tauchen mein ML Babies schwimmen immer ganz
knapp an der Wasseroberfläche die brauchen nur kurz zuschnappen und schon haben
sie eine Beute. Gesehen hab ich es allerdings noch nicht, aber das ist momentan mein
heissester Tip wo die ML hinverschwinden. 
Was fressen eigentlich Wasserläufer - ich hab da keine Ahnung ???
Im Teich vermute ich eher meine vielen Libellenlarven, aber ausserhalb sah ich keine 
einzige Libellenlarve - aber vielleicht gehen die ja Nachts in den Ufergraben ???.
Meinen Job werd ich noch nicht an den Nagel hängen, denn bei Hundert ML
Nachwuchs im Jahr, wäre es eine sehr bescheidene Einnahmequelle.

LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Wirklich sehr interessant!

Also dass __ Wasserläufer die ML-Babies fressen - ein interessanter Aspekt, wenn auch in der tat irgendwie schwer vorstellbar , aber in dieser Größenordnung ist ja für uns alles etwas schwer nachvollziehbar. Dass die __ Rückenschwimmer für die dezimierten ML-Zahlen zuständig sind, ist schon klar. Ich habe letztens beobachtet, wie ein Rückenschwimmer ein Molchbaby verputzt hat :evil. Das habe ich aus dem Filter gerettet, in den Teich gesetzt und schon war es geschehen . Bei der Größe unsere Teiches könnte ich gar nicht so genau sagen, was sich da alles so drin tummelt, es gibt ja jede Menge Versteckmöglichkeiten. 
Vielleicht wage ich ja nächstes Frühjahr doch einen Versuch - bei Pflanzen-Kölle gibt es im Frühjahr wieder Moderlieschen. Ich hoffe, dass die dann schon ein wenig größer als die Rückenschwimmer sind und somit diese dann als Fressfeinde ausscheiden. Bei den Libellenlarven bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, die sehe ich ja nicht oder nur sehr selten. Und falls das Experiment dann doch nicht gelingen sollte - na, dann weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid und werde dann keinen zweiten Versuch wagen. Das Problem ist ja bei mir auch, dass wir im Frühjahr immer 3 Wochen weg sind, wo sich niemand um den Teich kümmert.
Im Herbst dann nochmal 4 Wochen, aber da sollten die ML sich dann schon eingelebt haben.
Also schau'n wir mal ins nächste Frühjahr. :beten


----------



## VolkerN (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich hab jetzt auch den ersten Nachwuchs in diesem Jahr entdeckt. :freu :freu :freu 

...entweder ein Goldi oder ein Sarasa ...oder ein __ Shubunkin  ...egal, Hauptsache er fuehlt sich wohl. Der Dunkelgraue auf den Bildern ist Nachwuchs aus dem Vorjahr. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der klitzekleine Nachwuchs (zur Zeit ca. 1 cm lang) weiter entwickelt. Er ist erstaunlicherweise pfeilschnell im Teich unterwegs ...und noch seeehhr scheu


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Volker

Gratulation ... 

Sieht am 2. Bild so aus als saugt der linke Große den Winzling an ...

Puhhh ... hätte da Angst das er Ihn versehentlich verschluckt :beten


----------



## VolkerN (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Volker
> 
> Gratulation ...
> Sieht am 2. Bild so aus als saugt der linke Große den Winzling an ...
> Puhhh ... hätte da Angst das er Ihn versehentlich verschluckt :beten



Hallo Helmut, 

Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche... 

Mir ist ja auch ein bissl unwohl dabei. Obwohl ich sagen muss, das die grossen Goldis (knapp 30 cm) mit den Kleinen recht lieb umgehen ...und das obwohl grad die Sarasas manchmal im Dreier-Trupp die Grossen "aergern". 

Das klitzekleine Fischbaby wollt ich vorsichtig mit dem Kescher fangen und fuer einige Wochen ins Aquarium setzen. Aber selbst wenn der Kleine ueberm Kescher geschwommen ist ...der ist sowas von pfeilschnell das ich ihn nicht einfangen konnte. 

Dann hab ich mir gedacht ...die Natur wirds schon richten. Wenn der Kleine jetzt schon so helle und flink ist ...dann hat er auch gute Chancen mal ein ganz Grosser zu werden.


----------



## Dawn (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

*Threadhervorkram*

*@ Dany und Helmut:* hab jetzt beschlossen, dass ich 8 meiner Lieserln hergeben möchte, da hab ich noch genug Chance, dass ich doch das eine oder andere Weibchen behalte.
Sie sind jetzt 3 cm groß und schön kräftig, wie ich meine.
Wer kann und mag? Oder doch noch länger warten?
Je größer umso schwieriger sind sie zu fangen, find ich...........


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Irene,

ich nehm sie gerne, aber ich lasse dem Helmut Vortritt. Falls ich sie bekomme, könnt ich dir gleich ein bissl __ Froschbiss mitbringen


----------



## Dawn (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ich fürcht, du musst auf jeden Fall kommen , __ Froschbiss...... jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........................


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Irene

Ist ganz, ganz lieb von Dir 

Aber ich denke, ich bin noch nicht soweit ...

Dany kann gerne alle nehmen ...

@ Dany: nimm du ruhig alle von Irene ...


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Wieso meinst du, du bist noch nicht so weit?
Ich mein, ich nehm sie gerne, aber vielleicht hast du zuuuu viele Bedenken...

Irene: Wann??? Dieses Wochenende? Ich hätte Zeit ev. noch am Samstag Vormittag, wobei, ich müsst dann um 11 schon wieder daheim sein, also wenn dann eher früh!!
Aber das können wir uns eigentlich telefonisch ausmachen  Ruf mich an, wenn du weißt, wann du willst 

edit:  endlich Futterverwerter für meine Hüpferlinge (hoffentlich). Nicht, dass ich die loswerden will, aber bald sterben die sowieso und es wäre schade, wenn sie "ungenutzt" blieben


----------



## Dawn (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Schade, Helmut!

@ Dany: Samstag Vormittag ist denkbar schlecht, meld mich etwas später, klar! (jetzt sitz ich am pc )


----------



## fumanschu1 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,

wie ich vor einiger Zeit wegen zappelder Seerosenstengel richtig vermutete, hatten sich meine 10 Moderlieschen wohl sehr gern 

Zwar ist bei mir durch Hopfenpollen und der dadurch explodierenden Schwebealgen die Sicht sehr bescheiden, aber da die kleinen Moderlieschen mit Vorliebe an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen, habe ich sie dann entdeckt 

Gezählt habe ich Sie nicht, dafür sind es zu viele und sie sind auch noch recht klein, aber es sind bestimmt 200 Stück. Die jüngeren und kleineren Racker schwimmen im flachen und ruhigen Wasser, die etwas älteren und grösseren lieben es am Wassereinlauf zu schwimmen, dort gibt es wohl die Ideale "Gegenstromanlage" zum Üben 

Ich werde sie im Teich belassen und hoffe, dass der eine oder anderen durchkommt, würde mich freuen 

Wenn die Sicht im Teich besser wird, kann ich Euch ja mal ein Bild vom Nachwuchs hier präsentieren.

Nachwuchs von den Goldelritzen habe ich noch nicht gesehen ... 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo in die Runde,
heute hab ich ca. 10 Fischbabys entdeckt,  knapp 1 cm lang. Es werden vermutlich kleine Bitterlinge sein, die ML haben ja nicht gestängelt und ob die wilde Aktion der N. lutrensis erfolgreich war - ich denke eher nein.
Der Teich hat 20°C und die N. notropis haben rote "Badeanzüge" an. Rumwuseln kann ich sie aber nirgendwo sehen 
Die Liebellenlarven sind deutlich weniger geworden und es __ fliegen auch nur eine Großlibelle am Teich. Darüber bin ich nicht unglücklich....
Dafür hab ich einen __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt..., wo ich einen sehe, werden sich wohl noch mehr verstecken und vermutlich auch deren Larven 
Und ich habe einmal wieder einen der vor 2 Jahren eingesetzten Scheibenbarsche entdeckt, ausgewachsen, mit ungefähr 10 cm Länge ist er im Verhältnis zu den andern Fischen ein ordentlicher Brocken.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die nun doch Nachwuchs hat, aber eben nur Bitterlinge - ob die (nomen est omen) nicht schmecken???


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Bitterlinge - ob die (nomen est omen) nicht schmecken???



Hallo Andrea,

genau da stammt der Name her...

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Aber ob der sich zwischen __ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Scheibenbarsch behaupten kann?


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Andrea,

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! 
Bist du sicher, dass es ein Gelbrand ist? Vielleicht ist es auch bloß ein Furchenschwimmer :beten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Christine,
ob sich der Nachwuchs behaupten kann? 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich`s  schon geschrieben hab, aber vom Nachwuchs des letzten Jahres haben es trotz meiner düsteren Prognosen einige wenige geschafft. 
Ich kann die winzigen Fische nur schlecht unterscheiden, das gelingt mir erst sicher ab 3 -4 cm, die Größe haben sie nun erreicht und es sind auch ein paar ML darunter.
Was die __ Gelbrandkäfer veranstalten, hab ich nicht in der Hand, die __ fliegen ja einfach zu.
Und die __ Barsche...? Die sind drin! Die bekomme ich nur raus, wen ich  den Teich trocken lege. 
[OT]Das mit meinen Scheibenbarschen ist so eine Geschichte:
Ich hatte massiv Schwebealgen und Seerosen wie __ Rohrkolben hatten alles zugewuchert. Also hab ich vor 3 Jahren meinen  Teich "saniert".  Wasser und Fische kamen raus und ich hab gerodet. Dabei hab ich erst gemerkt, im Teich sind gerade mal 30 Bitterlinge und um die 20 ML. Vor Jahren waren Fischschwärme im Teich. Ich dachte, die sterben mir wegen der schlechten Bedingungen (zugewuchert, grünes Wasser) aus. Nach dem der Teich wieder befüllt war, kamen die Schwebealgen natürlich wieder. Also hab ich mir im folgenden Jahr  einen Filter zugelegt und  - weil ja nun alles Gut werden muß, auch gleich noch Fische eingesetzt. Und weil sich die früher wie wild vermehrt haben, vorsorglich gleich noch 10 Scheibenbarsche dazu.
Aus jetziger Sicht war das natürlich völlig hirnrissig: die Schwebealgen haben die Fische nicht an ihrer Vermehrung gehindert; und anstatt des Filters haben submerse Pflanzen gefehlt. Und Scheibenbarsche gegen eine massenhafte Vermehrung der Fische brauch ich auch nicht, es haben sich genügend andere Fressfeinde eingefunden. 

Falls die Scheibenbarsche sich wie wild vermehren sollten, werd ich den Teich eben wieder trocken legen müssen..[/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,
nach dem der __ Käfer recht groß war mit deutlich gelbem Rand....
...ne, sicher bin ich mir nicht...,
..die halten einfach nicht ruhig, damit ich sie genau ansehen kann!
...die flitzen einfach aus dem Pflanzendickicht, Hintern hoch, Luft holen und weg...,


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

recht groß...mit deutlich gelbem Rand....uuuujeeee, fürchte, das ist dann wirklich einer...
die sind ja auch imstand und fallen über ausgewachsene Kleinfischerl her :?


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hab gestern 9 Babylieserln (ca. 2,5cm) von Irene geholt.
Leider war´s schon finster draußen und sie sind gleich in alle Richtungen verschwunden.
Jetzt hoff ich, dass ich wirklich so wenige Libellenlarvenmonster im Teich hab, wie es aussieht. __ Rückenschwimmer seh ich so gut wie gar keine, damit die Babies auch gute Überlebenschancen haben. Werde heute am Nachmittag intensivst schauen, ob ich sie wo sehe.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Na dann ... Toi, toi ... toi, Dany ...

Drück alle Daumen die ich hab 

Vielleicht geht sich ja das eine oder andere Foto aus ... :beten


----------



## Dawn (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Dany, ich wünsch dir, dass du mit der heurigen Brut mehr Glück als voriges Jahr haben wirst!

psst............ und hoffentlich hast du nicht alle Weibchen bekommen, das wär für mich blöd


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Ja, das wär wirklich blöd, weil, einfangen bei mir könnt ich sie noch weniger als bei dir.....


----------



## Dawn (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*


Stimmt, wars bei mir schon blöd genug, die Ausgewachsenen hätt ich echt nie und nimmer fangen können, die waren richtig schnelle Pfitschipfeile


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Dany,
dann drück ich Dir auch ganz fest die Daumen, dass Du heuer mehr Erfolg
mit Deinem Nachwuchs hast.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Es leben noch alle 9! 
Hab sie gestern gesehen, ein 6er "Schwarm" und ein 3er Grüppchen. 
Witzig: die 3 sind bei dem einen "erwachsenen", der/die immer unterm Steg patroulliert, vorbeigeschwommen bzw. auch ein bisschen mit ihm/ihr im Kreis geschwommen. Der Große (ich schreib jetzt der einfachheithalber "der", obwohl ich glaub, dass es ein Weibchen ist. Aber es ist DER Fisch ), also der Große hat den Kleinen nix getan, aber sobald ein zweiter Großer sich genähert hat, hat er ihn vertrieben. Aber wie!!! Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Geschwindigkeitsmessungen von ML? Die sind so schnell, dass das Auge gar nicht mitkommt. Ich seh ihn immer nur wenn er wegzischt und dann wieder dort, wo er zu "stehen" kommt, schaut also aus, als würde er sich beamen


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Es ist unmöglich, alle glz. scharf zu bekommen 
Der große is immer etwas weiter unten als die kleinen. Aber vielleicht zum Größenvergleich genügts auch unscharf. Wer findet alle Fischerl?


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Servus Dany

Super Bilder 

Danke


----------



## fischerl (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Guten Morgen,

hab ja hier schon einmal gepostet, dass ich in unserem Schwimmteich auch gerne Moderlieschen hätte. Leider hab ich bis jetzt hier in unserer Gegend keine auftreiben können.
Der Kontakt über I-net kam leider nicht zustande...

Allerdings hatte unser Teich gestern im tiefen Bereich (zwischen 160cm und 180cm) so um die 28-29° ! Würden denn die Moderlieschen das überhaupt vertragen?

Wobei ich dazu sagen muß, dass er das eher selten hat, aber aufgrund der Hitzeperiode grad...

Für die Kinder natürlich SUUUPER ;-)))

Danke 
LG
fischerl


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hui, das ist aber schon sehr warm.... und das noch in so einer Tiefe? Wie warm ist es dann erst in den flacheren Bereichen...
Muss ich direkt mal messen heute bei mir... schreibs dann am Abend hier rein.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

...ich hab kühle 20 °C...


----------



## fischerl (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

hallo,

den flachen bereich messen wir lieber nicht. aber da ist es wirklich br....warm 

im tiefen bereich haben wir zwar nur ein thermometer, das so ca. 30 cm unter die oberfläche reicht. durch den skimmer und den bodenablauf wird es aber gut durchmischt.

bisher hat man immer gespürt, dass es ganz unten, trotz bodenablauf, kühler war. davon merkt man aber seit gestern nix mehr...

lg
fischerl


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo,
habe gerade ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht (Putzerfische). Falls das nicht ok war, bitte hier mit rein nehmen. 

Danke


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

huch, ich hab vergessen zu messen. Mach ich morgen, ganz bestimmt


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



> (zwischen 160cm und 180cm) so um die 28-29° !


Sooo warm in dieser Tiefe?!? :shock

Mein Teich ist max. 120 cm tief und die Temperatur steigt dort nicht über 24 Grad. Ab ca. 13 Uhr volle Sonne.


----------



## schluffi (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo liebe Foris
ich bin neu hier und freue mich auf viele Informationen.
Seit April sind wir stolze Besitzer eines Naturschwimmteiches von ca 130 Kubikmeter Inhalt. Im Mai sind tausende von Stechmückenlarver aufgetaucht (natürlich noch ohne natürliche Feinde) So haben wir 25 Moderlieschen eingesetzt in der Hoffnung, dass sie den Mücken Paroli bieten - das haben sie auch prima gemacht!
Dann haben sie sich eifrig vermehrt, so dass es nun Hunderte (Tausende?) sind. Ich könnte also gerne ein paar abgeben. Wenn jemand von euch Interesse hat und sie in der Nähe des Bodensees (Schweizer Seite) abholen kann, melde dich bei mir. 
Ansonsten leben im Teich noch __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken Fadenalgen (grmpf), diverse einheimische Wasserpflanzen und temporär unser Labrador-Mix der den Teich gelegentlich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "aufmischt"
schönes Tägli noch aus der Schweiz
Barbara


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Barbara,

herzlich willkommen bei uns - hier bist Du richtig. Magst uns den Teich nicht mal zeigen?

Hier wäre die richtige Rubrik.... flüstern und Fotos nicht vergessen....)


----------



## schluffi (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Danke für die nette Begrüssung!
Mach' ich gerne, ich muss aber noch ein paar Bilder zusammensuchen / machen. Ich habe die Bauphase gut dokumentiert. Allerdings ist der Teich kein Eigenbau sondern durch einen Fachbetrieb erstellt worden. ("etwas" zu gross für Schaufel und Schubkarre)
Zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit Fadenalgen, die ich regelmässig von der Oberfläche abkeschere, von Moderlieschen und anderem sichtbaren Getier trenne und dann kompostiere. Ich hoffe, so bis zum nächsten Jahr möglichst viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu kriegen. Oder hat hier jemand einen besseren Tipp für mich?
Grüessli
Barbara


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Barbara,

nein, das ist genau das richtige, Algen rausholen, damit möglichst viele Nährstoffe aus dem Teich raus kommen, wenn geht, viele Unterwasserpflanzen pflanzen. Alles andere (Chemie, UV Lampen, etc.) ist unnötig und kontraproduktiv.

@fischerl: hab heute gemessen, in ca. 40cm Tiefe an einer halbschattigen Stelle hats 23°C. Mein Teich hat den ganzen Tag Sonne, wobei die jetzt schon so tief steht, dass ab ca. 4 Uhr Nachmittag 2/3 im Schatten liegen (Schatten von Stauden, also kein sehr kühler Schatten). Und die vielen Seerosenblätter bringen auch viel. Im ersten Jahr ist mein Teich noch viel wärmer geworden, als die Seerose noch nicht 100 Blätter hatte, sondern nur 20


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*



fischerl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hab ja hier schon einmal gepostet, dass ich in unserem Schwimmteich auch gerne Moderlieschen hätte. Leider hab ich bis jetzt hier in unserer Gegend keine auftreiben können.
> Der Kontakt über I-net kam leider nicht zustande...
> ...



Hallo fischerl,
ich habe zwar keinen Schwimmteich, und schon gar nicht eine Temp. von 29 Grad bei 180cm, da diese Tiefe einfach bei mir nicht vorhanden ist -  aber diese Temperatur habe ich regelmäßig im Sommer in den oberen Waserschichten von 30- 60 cm. Die Moderlieschen fühlen sich dabei sehr  wohl, und springen abends nach den Mücken,vermehren sich auch regelmäßig. Ich sehe keine Probleme mit ML in deinem Teich.
Lieben Gruss
Algenhasser


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Schluffi,
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem über Jahre wie du, eine Ursache ist meist  der übermäßige Eintrag von Phosphaten und ev. anderer Nährstoffe in denTeich. Reduktion der Nährstoffe über das Abfischen ist sicher richtig, dauert aber nach meiner Erfahrung zu lange. Es gibt auch sehr gute Möglichkeiten,den Überschuss an diesen "Schadstoffen" ohne Chemie rel. schnell zu reduzieren, Bitte um Kontakt, da einige wichtige Infos, wie z,B. Filter, Wasserwerte - Phoshat !!! usw. fehlen.
lieben Gruß
Alelnhasser


----------



## Algenhasser (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Schluffi, 
sehe gerade dein Teich ist rel.sehr NEU, 2011 ? da muss sich auch erst ein biolog. Gleichgewicht einstellen können, Fadenalgen sind eig. ein Anzeichen für gute Wasserqualität, aber nach meiner Erfahrung auch immer ein Anzeichen von zu vielen Nährstoffen im Teich ( Wasserwerte) und ein Überangebot an Kalk - durch hartes Wasser oder ev. Kalksteine oder Kalksteinsplitt (Randbepflanzung ect) in deinem Teich. Die Ursache zu finden ist ev. nicht  leicht aber auch  nicht UNMÖGLICH.
Lieben Gruß
Robert (Algenhasser)


----------



## schluffi (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Algenhasser
ja, unser Teich ist brandneu - von dem her halten sich auch die Wasserpflanzen noch sehr im Rahmen. Dass das noch "Kinderkrankheiten" sind ist mir klar, ich wollte einfach nichts verpassen. Es geht übrigens ausschliesslich um Fadenalgen, ansonsten kann ich bis auf den Grund in zwei Meter Wassertiefe sehen. Meine Sorge gilt eigentlich nur den Wasserpflanzen, ich habe den Eindruck dass diese von den Fadenlagen sehr stark umwachsen (fast erwürgt) werden. Andererseits legen die __ Libellen eifrig Eier an die Wassergräser, die ich mit dem entfernen der Algen wohl egenfalls ins Nirvana schicke...
Unser Wasser ist qualitativ recht gut, Bodenseewasser mit 4.9mg Nitrat/l (Grenzwert gemäss Gemeinde 40mg/l) Den Teich selber habe ich noch nicht auf die Zusammensetzung getestet, alles eingebrachte Material stammt aber vom Fachbetrieb. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die wissen was sie tun... Unser Garten ist ein Naturgarten (proNatura zertifiziert) und sieht weder Dünger noch Herbi- Fungi und sonstige -zide ;o)  In der trockenen Periode habe ich mit Wasser aus unserem Regenwassersammeltank nachgefüllt.

Nun noch eine für euch vielleicht blöde Frage. Fressen Moderlieschen eigentlich auch pflanzliche Nahrung oder nur die in den Algen lebenden Kleinsttiere? Und sind sie allenfalls kanibalisch - die ganz Kleinen sind relativ schnell wieder weg und die Grösseren entwickeln sich prächtig -  
Im Internet habe ich dazu nichts Eindeutiges gefunden - mal so. mal anders.
Grüessli und eine schöne Woche an alle
Barbara


----------



## Algenhasser (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Barbara, 
Ja leider kenne ich das Problem mit dem glasklaren Teichwasser und einem vermehrten Wachstum von Fadenalgen auch. Durch die Beseitigung der Schwebalgen im Teich, wird den Fadenalgen jegliche Konkurrenz genommen, somit bedienen sie sich ungehindert an dem Nährstoffangebot.Der glasklare Teich lässt jetzt leider auch ungehindert das benötigte Sonnenlicht durch. Nun zu dem Nährstoffangebot: nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das Wachstum von Fadenalgen immer ein Anzeichen von zu viel Phosphat imTeich . Dies muß jetzt nicht als Dünger aus dem Umland in deinen Teich kommen -was viele nicht wissen- Leitungswasser und dein Bodenseewasser können so viel Phosphat enthalten, das sich die Algen davon prächtig  ernähren.Phosphat wird z. B. auch von vielen Wasserwerken dem Trinkwasser zugefügt  um die Korrosion der Leitungen zu reduzieren. Das Wasser ist sicher rein und sauber, aber nicht im Sinne von "sauber an Nährstoffen für Fadenalgen". Bitte bei Gelegenheit den Phosphatgehalt überprüfen lassen. dazu gibt es auch bereits ausführliche und gute Beiträge hier im Forum !! Vielleicht kann jemand dazu kurz Barbara einen Tipp  geben, habe leider vergessen um welche Themen es ging 
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Berndt (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Moderlieschen & Co. -  Kleinfische 2011*

Hallo Barbara,
mein Teich ist jetzt 7 Jahre, im 1. Jahr hatte ich sehr viele Fadenalgen und Mückenlarven, danach nie wieder (ohne irgendwelche Eingriffe).
LG Berndt


----------

